# Sticky  Old School DH bikes



## twistedlizard720 (Apr 3, 2006)

Who prefers rocking old school DH bikes?

The tech today is phenominal, but, the bike is only half the equation. I still rock my 2001 Super 8 and love the looks and compliments I get. It is a boost in ego too when you consistently pass the guys on newer bikes.

I have often thought about going the old school route and restoring older DH bikes with new components instead of buying a new rig. I know its not practical, but the cool factor (for me) is off the charts. Plus, that is the era I grew up in and nothing gets me going like an old Lobo DH or Lawwill Straight 8.

My outdated rig still rockin


----------



## zahgurim (Aug 12, 2005)

Cool to see a Super8 still rocking. (I thought they all broke) 

I love the old Tomac 204 Magnums.


----------



## twistedlizard720 (Apr 3, 2006)

Mine did break. That's why the swingarm is black. I could take black or wait 8 months for them to get a batch of powdercoat blue. I didn't wait 8 months. Trouble free since then.


----------



## mattyboi (Oct 25, 2010)

i rode an older style v10 up until this year when i got a wilson (not a brand new one)
but i didnt liek anythign bout the v10 it was clunky heavy and no matter how i played with the suspension tuning i never felt like the rebound was fast enough
i felt liek i was beign held back on that biek since ive got my wilson my riding has improved alot more rapidly then i expected


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

im rocking an old 2002 M1, ill post pics later. still works great, but im ready for something newer...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

IMO I think the bikes of old ride just as good...My 2002 Big Hit and 2004 Azonic Recoil.....were just as smooth as the 2012 bikes.....shocks/forks have gotten better though

if you rode a different suspension design then the single pivot ...I think you would be amazed


----------



## chef kungfu (Jun 8, 2009)

Every chance I get I take my 11 year old DH bike for a spin. You guys can check my profile for the pics. Even though it's old, it can still rock it!
BTW, op nice bike. I'm a sucker for old bikes, especially the DH ones!


----------



## Mr.Magura (Aug 11, 2010)

1998 M1 here, and no plans to replace it.

Got modern fork/shock though.


Magura


----------



## techfersure (Dec 17, 2010)

Have a 05 Intense M1 in excellent condition and a 01 BMW TMX with Avalanche front and rear both timeless and still worthy DH bikes.


----------



## twistedlizard720 (Apr 3, 2006)

More old schoo love. Me and a friend about to ride Indian Creek in Cuchara, CO. His ride, 1999 M1. Still going strong, but parts are HARD to find when you need to replace something. Photo is from 2008.


----------



## genemk (Sep 15, 2009)

I personally think newer is better (as long as it's a solid proven design). I get the antique classic look and if that's why you do it then great. However, if you're putting new components on it, especially fork/shock combo then wouldn't you be able to upgrade to a newer used bike that is lighter with a better geometry for the same cost? As long as you're happy and having fun though power to ya because in the end that's why most of us do this.


----------



## twistedlizard720 (Apr 3, 2006)

genemk said:


> I personally think newer is better (as long as it's a solid proven design). I get the antique classic look and if that's why you do it then great. However, if you're putting new components on it, especially fork/shock combo then wouldn't you be able to upgrade to a newer used bike that is lighter with a better geometry for the same cost? As long as you're happy and having fun though power to ya because in the end that's why most of us do this.


I totally agree with you. One of the weakest points of my S8 is its braking. You learn to cope with the brake jack and quirks, but they always catch you off guard when your focus is 20 feet down the trail. Today's DH bikes have nearly eliminated brake jack, allowing you to ride into technical features faster and brake later. You don't have to think as much about how the bike is going to react and you can just go. Plus, considering prices for DH bikes now to back then, you get a lot more bang for your buck today. With what I spent building mine in 2001, I could have a new GT carbon DH or Yeti 303 with change to spare.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

I have a large Super 8 frame sitting here in immaculate shape (redesigned swingarm) in need of a rider to bring it back to life. You'd have to be able to source the unique width rear hub it requires (I'll include the quirky brake adapter it requires). This is the pimpin-est of all Super 8s as I had a custom shock shuttle made to accommodate a longer stroke Romic shock and Ti spring (800lb I think) achieving 9" of travel. The frame is perfect and the shock only had 1 season of use. Free to the first person who can pick it up or pay the shipping (approx $60?).


----------



## greddyvox (Jun 23, 2011)

I used to love the look of the old Mountain Cycle San Andreas

does anyone even ride it anymore? or just restore it for display? I think collectors who have their hands on these wouldn't dare bring them to a trail haha

i'd love to see a pic of that Azonic recoil - another old school mtb brand i still have a soft spot for


----------



## MonsterD (Mar 8, 2011)

That Super8 looks better in person...
How was the ride back down Blue Ridge trail?(about a month ago)
I had the ugly red bike. hahaha


----------



## Suprime (Oct 17, 2011)

i dont think there is such a thing like an old bike X)!!! truly my opinion


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

*Does mine count?*

'04 204 Mag


----------



## Coopie (Dec 2, 2005)

My 05 Turner DHR. Fresh PC and rebuild from Turner at the begining of the season.


----------



## miqu (Jan 20, 2004)

Lelandjt said:


> I have a large Super 8 frame sitting here in immaculate shape (redesigned swingarm) in need of a rider to bring it back to life. You'd have to be able to source the unique width rear hub it requires (I'll include the quirky brake adapter it requires). This is the pimpin-est of all Super 8s as I had a custom shock shuttle made to accommodate a longer stroke Romic shock and Ti spring (800lb I think) achieving 9" of travel. The frame is perfect and the shock only had 1 season of use. Free to the first person who can pick it up or pay the shipping (approx $60?).
> https://i618.photobucket.com/albums/tt269/Lelandjt/PA170044.jpg


CRC has Super8 hubs: Hadley Santa Cruz rear hub eventhought on the page it is said to be for V10, BUT the specs are for sure for Super8.

v10 mk1 rear hub: 15x140mm
Super8 mk2 rear hub: 14x160mm


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

miqu said:


> CRC has Super8 hubs: Hadley Santa Cruz rear hub eventhought on the page it is said to be for V10, BUT the specs are for sure for Super8.
> 
> v10 mk1 rear hub: 15x140mm
> Super8 mk2 rear hub: 14x160mm


Dammit! I was hoping to find an old Hadley for my Tomac 
If anyone's sitting on an old Razor Rock Racing 20mm TA rear hub w/ axle for the 204 Mag, ping me! That Edco Big Rock is dodgy at best!


----------



## dtc81 (Apr 7, 2008)

lelandjt I just sent you a message. Interested in the frame


----------



## ChazB (Jul 27, 2011)

that super 8 is PIMP!


----------



## kangawookie (Sep 11, 2010)

these pics are great, keep posting more everyone!


----------



## jakester29959 (Aug 30, 2011)

Coopie said:


> My 05 Turner DHR. Fresh PC and rebuild from Turner at the begining of the season.


loving your turner! looks great!


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Pau11y said:


> '04 204 Mag


that bike is prime! I remember it from the old PS2 game Downhill Domination...


----------



## M5Tucker (Aug 8, 2011)

I know a guy that rides the wheels off a yellow one, I see him on the trail all the time.



greddyvox said:


> I used to love the look of the old Mountain Cycle San Andreas
> 
> does anyone even ride it anymore? or just restore it for display? I think collectors who have their hands on these wouldn't dare bring them to a trail haha


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

My 2003 M1. The thing still rocks after all these years. It used to black, changed it up about 3 years ago. It is getting hard to get parts for it now days though. I'm getting the 5th "Avalanched" this winter. Hopefully get 2 more years out of it. It's super fast, but I am jonesing for new technology.


----------



## twistedlizard720 (Apr 3, 2006)

MonsterD said:


> That Super8 looks better in person...
> How was the ride back down Blue Ridge trail?(about a month ago)
> I had the ugly red bike. hahaha


Ride was good. I wish we had more trails around to build jumps on and play though.


----------



## motobutane (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## murd (Oct 30, 2008)

Haro DHR 
2002 I think?
The frame is still solid and hanging in my garage if anybody wants to make me an offer.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

That's an Intense that was painted/decaled for Haro. Might as well call it an Intense now that it's stripped.


----------



## murd (Oct 30, 2008)

True but I think the DHR's were the only M1's w/ the adjustable seat mast off an old Uzzi. It's not an exact copy of a production M1.


----------



## twistedlizard720 (Apr 3, 2006)

Some old school love

GT Lobo LTS









Giant ATX World Cup (one of my favorites!)









Rocky Mountain RM6/7/9









Mountain Cycle San Andreas









Cannondale Super V DH (tried posting one of the Dogbone link Super V's but can't find a good photo)









Tomac 204 Magnum









KHS Dominatrax









Intense Uzzi DH









Cannondale Gemeni DH Prototype (note Dual shock setup, travel was 7" vertical and 2" horizontal)









Rocky Mountain Pipeline









Schwinn Straight 8









Yeti Lawwill (Yeti went to the same as the above Schwinn at the same time)









Santa Cruz Super 8









Foes Weasel 









I missed a ton, but feel free to continue the love!


----------



## chef kungfu (Jun 8, 2009)

twistedlizard720 said:


> Some old school love
> 
> Cannondale Super V DH (tried posting one of the Dogbone link Super V's but can't find a good photo)
> 
> ...


Here's a picture of my "linked dogbone" version of that DH bike. I think this one was an updated version (2nd edition) of the Fulcrum DH. The one with the crazy drive train & dual BB. It weighs 40#'s. The bike is from '99, the technology is old, but I still take it out every chance I get. I just love ALL old DH bikes. The ones posted here are just beautiful!


----------



## metelhead (Jun 1, 2008)

Coopie said:


> My 05 Turner DHR. Fresh PC and rebuild from Turner at the begining of the season.


DHR was absolute dream when it came to the steep stuff...stiff, low center of grav and travel just gobbles up the terrain and turned on instinct....fond memories!!! underated even in its time:thumbsup:


----------



## Coopie (Dec 2, 2005)

I agree. This beast rips. Wish I had the skills to really use it, but I do my best. Its pretty much a brand new frame after the fresh PC and factory rebuild no play at all in the dog bone link ( thanks to Greg at Turnerbikes). I will be riding this turner for a few more years.


----------



## hampstead bandit (Feb 9, 2009)

you want old school DH bikes?










check out my team bike from 1994 - *Bombproof D-2*

with *AMP Research Mac-Strut *rear suspension giving 3.5" and* Rockshox Judy DH* fork

fork was custom fitted with Sachs hydraulic disc brake (before the Judy actually had disc mounts)










our team bikes ran Kore and Azonic finishing kit, TWP fork brake and TWP AMP brace, Bullet Bros chain tensioner, SACHS New Success transmission, Wellgo platform pedals, Selle San Marco saddle with carbon fibre rails and FIR / Sachs wheelset with prototype IRC tires


----------



## twistedlizard720 (Apr 3, 2006)

hampstead bandit said:


> * Rockshox Judy DH* fork
> 
> fork was custom fitted with Sachs hydraulic disc brake (before the Judy actually had disc mounts)


at first glance I thought that was the old AMP/Rock Shox hydro-mechanical disc brake! Remember the dual crown Judy DH forks? The dual crown Judy was all the rage and I had to have one (never did get one unfortunately).



chef kungfu said:


> Here's a picture of my "linked dogbone" version of that DH bike. I think this one was an updated version (2nd edition) of the Fulcrum DH. The one with the crazy drive train & dual BB. It weighs 40#'s. The bike is from '99, the technology is old, but I still take it out every chance I get. I just love ALL old DH bikes. The ones posted here are just beautiful!


I really think this model Cannondale was the turn in suspension performance. I never rode one and KHS ripped off the design but after that the VPP bikes were already in the plans. Then you had Karpiel and Canfield already playing with dual link systems like the Fulcrum.

Some more classic rigs

Karpiel Disco Volante (hasn't changed much over 10 years, this one is an '04) 









K2 Animal!!









GT DHi









Out of curiosity, does anyone know the Mongoose DH bike from the late '90's? It had a large "monocoque-ish" downtube and a basic 4 bar rear end. I had almost bought one in 1999 with a boxxer on it. I will never forget that bike because it was the first real DH bike I had ever set my eyes on, and rode.


----------



## burgundy snake (Dec 12, 2007)

Sure, I'll play. Bender's ride with the Super Monster; 12" (305mm) of travel.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

twistedlizard720 said:


> Karpiel Disco Volante (hasn't changed much over 10 years, this one is an '04)


Fix yer flat!

just rode with a friend who has an 02 disco. I got to ride it around a bit. Super plush. Still a great rig for sure!


----------



## ronnyg801 (Oct 4, 2008)

Neat look at history but these things look clunky and scary as F*CK! except the Turner


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

twistedlizard720 said:


> Does anyone know the Mongoose DH bike from the late '90's? It had a large "monocoque-ish" downtube and a basic 4 bar rear end.


I think that was another Intense Uzzi DH/M1 variant painted for another company. There were a few years there that several other companies were racing and selling Intenses.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

01 Turner DHR
Still alive and kicking!


----------



## StuLax18 (Sep 27, 2011)

Loving these Turners! Reminds me of my bike on steroids. Might have to consider them for a slight upgrade at some point.


----------



## techfersure (Dec 17, 2010)

Forgot I have a one off Black Sheep chromoly DH frame based on Lawwill design.


----------



## twistedlizard720 (Apr 3, 2006)

Lelandjt said:


> I think that was another Intense Uzzi DH/M1 variant painted for another company. There were a few years there that several other companies were racing and selling Intenses.


I know which bike you are talking about. It was the Intense M1, and I believe it was Eric Carter that was riding it at the time.










The Mongoose I am talking about was before that. I believe it was based on the Mongoose VRS. It was similar to this but a little beefier. It may have actually been a VRS. I just remember looking at it and riding it and it was nothing like I had ever seen or felt before!










A couple others I came across

Specialized FSR Team DH









Norco VPS









Diamondback XTS Moto









Rotec









BMW (not the car)









Risse Racing's bolt together DH bike


----------



## xcmrx (Oct 17, 2011)

Wow some of these bike bring back some memories of all the bikes that i wanted to build when i was 15 lol.


----------



## Mr.Magura (Aug 11, 2010)

Lelandjt said:


> I think that was another Intense Uzzi DH/M1 variant painted for another company. There were a few years there that several other companies were racing and selling Intenses.


Exactly.

Both Mongoose and Kawasaki had such.

I have a Kawasaki edition that still sees frequent use.

Magura


----------



## twistedlizard720 (Apr 3, 2006)

xcmrx said:


> Wow some of these bike bring back some memories of all the bikes that i wanted to build when i was 15 lol.


The Super 8 I ride now was my dream bike when I was 16. I wanted the Scuba Yellow but the opportunity arose to purchase this bike. I remember making a dream wishlist in one of my computer classes and it was built to the list. White Bros. DH3, Purple Hayes, Kooka stem and all. Some drivetrain components have changed through the years, but mostly remains unchanged. I don't ever think I will let it go because it is my dream rig.


----------



## xcmrx (Oct 17, 2011)

That's pretty awesome man. I've been wanting to build one of these old bikes with some of the newer tech available now and make my own old school resto mod beast.


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

This is a great thread. In my opinion the best looking old school bike is the Cannondale Fulcrum that Missy Giove raced back in the mid to late 90's (red frame with yellow decals). I used to ride a 2002 Intense M1 with a 2002 Marzocchi Shiver. I absoluvely loved it and had a blast on it. While newer frames are more efficient and adjustable and newer suspension is as good as it has ever been, I have heard it said that a properly built M1 is still a formidable bike to be reckoned with on the race track today.


----------



## vetprowanab (Apr 7, 2010)

Beautiful bikes on here.


----------



## sandwich (Sep 24, 2005)

twistedlizard720 said:


> I totally agree with you. One of the weakest points of my S8 is its braking. You learn to cope with the brake jack and quirks, but they always catch you off guard when your focus is 20 feet down the trail. Today's DH bikes have nearly eliminated brake jack, allowing you to ride into technical features faster and brake later. You don't have to think as much about how the bike is going to react and you can just go. Plus, considering prices for DH bikes now to back then, you get a lot more bang for your buck today. With what I spent building mine in 2001, I could have a new GT carbon DH or Yeti 303 with change to spare.


Two things...you can probably still get a floating brake for the rear end from therapy components if the braking upsets you that much...
Two, most modern DH bikes don't care much about braking at all. VPP and DWL don't consider braking nearly as important as shock rate nor pedaling aspects. Even the Zerode with it's ultra high pivot has no floater as the designers decided brake squat in corners was better than the weight that the floater added...to that point, your Super8 probably squats rather than "jacks" as brake jacking doesn't usually happen on high single pivots.



genemk said:


> I personally think newer is better (as long as it's a solid proven design). I get the antique classic look and if that's why you do it then great. However, if you're putting new components on it, especially fork/shock combo then wouldn't you be able to upgrade to a newer used bike that is lighter with a better geometry for the same cost? As long as you're happy and having fun though power to ya because in the end that's why most of us do this.


I totally disagree. Many of the newer designs have similar problems to older designs, and the most significant change to geometry has been lower BBs and slacker HAs...some of which you can achieve with angled headset reducers.
I never got along with my Iron horse sunday, even though it had a 63.5* HA and Boxxer R2C2 and fresh bearings etc. etc....I had a day on an older super 8 with a Champ and gazzis on it and it was a revelation in what fun DH riding can be. May not be as totally competitive as a brand new DHR, but if you can't enjoy riding, why bother?



techfersure said:


> Forgot I have a one off Black Sheep chromoly DH frame based on Lawwill design.


I have a few photos of that somewhere...wanted one so bad. No floater, though.

Leland, PM inbound....I want that super8!


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

Lelandjt said:


> That's an Intense that was painted/decaled for Haro. Might as well call it an Intense now that it's stripped.


Looks a lot like my old Uzzi DH. I don't know what year it is. I bought it used.

Here is a pic of how it was built when I got it.


----------



## sandwich (Sep 24, 2005)

I'm pretty sure the DHR was welded by intense and rebadged, since most people were on M1s/intenses anyways and haro brought nothing to the game...

The Uzzi DH and DHR differed in the front monocoque...


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

02 M1:









Dunno why but i like this shot...









Built in the USA.


----------



## schoolisbad1 (Dec 17, 2004)

had a 24" rear wheel at first


----------



## rideonjon (May 27, 2009)

Coopie said:


> I agree. This beast rips. Wish I had the skills to really use it, but I do my best. Its pretty much a brand new frame after the fresh PC and factory rebuild no play at all in the dog bone link ( thanks to Greg at Turnerbikes). I will be riding this turner for a few more years.


 drill that DHR to slacken the HT and lower the BB you will be amazed with the handling after.
cheers,
jon

i'll try and post a pic of mine that's been drilled.


----------



## rideonjon (May 27, 2009)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> 01 Turner DHR
> Still alive and kicking!


if i'm not mistaken that frame was called the Javelin,DHR was the model after.cool bike non the less.


----------



## StuLax18 (Sep 27, 2011)

rideonjon said:


> if i'm not mistaken that frame was called the Javelin,DHR was the model after.cool bike non the less.


Their website calls it the DH Racer/C-Note.










They made a model around that time called the Stinger, though it was an XC bike. I guess you could be getting Javelin and Stinger mixed up since they are both military missiles?


----------



## twistedlizard720 (Apr 3, 2006)

who remembers this bike?


















A few more from back in the day

Kona Stab Dee-Lux









Balfa BB7









Honda prototype 









Marin Team DH









Ellsworth Dare









Aeon Joker by Ellsworth









Santa Cruz Bullit


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

twistedlizard720 said:


> who remembers this bike?


Some of those saddles are like couches. Who needs a tandem when you've got a love seat...


----------



## StuLax18 (Sep 27, 2011)

The one thing I remember most about DH bikes back a few years ago was the huge seats they had. I remember they were a lot more square at the front, and not as aerodynamic looking as today.


----------



## Coopie (Dec 2, 2005)

A little Hike a Bike last week. Still rocks in the rocks.


----------



## fryed_1 (Nov 8, 2010)

mtbnozpikr said:


> This is a great thread. In my opinion the best looking old school bike is the Cannondale Fulcrum that Missy Giove raced back in the mid to late 90's (red frame with yellow decals). I used to ride a 2002 Intense M1 with a 2002 Marzocchi Shiver. I absoluvely loved it and had a blast on it. While newer frames are more efficient and adjustable and newer suspension is as good as it has ever been, I have heard it said that a properly built M1 is still a formidable bike to be reckoned with on the race track today.


I have a 2002 Cove gspot with a shiver. Fun fun fun bike!


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## big.eck (Feb 7, 2011)

twistedlizard720 said:


> Some old school love
> 
> Mountain Cycle San Andreas
> 
> ...


thats my san andreas :thumbsup: i still use it and it still turns heads , i've just bought a 2nd one for xc so it's half the size of the orange one 










it rides really well and i'll keep riding it as long as it holds out


----------



## ctownposse (Mar 9, 2008)

1999 Disco Volante just sold it.


----------



## name_dropper (Nov 27, 2010)

that orange San Andreas is just crazy. the proportions are nuts! what size are the stantions and that front tire?! beastly!


----------



## big.eck (Feb 7, 2011)

name_dropper said:


> that orange San Andreas is just crazy. the proportions are nuts! what size are the stantions and that front tire?! beastly!


i think the stantions are 38mm ? and the tyre is a 3" nokian  i've never seen a bike the same size as it yet lol


----------



## mcastanares (Oct 31, 2011)

What do you guys think about the 2000 Kona Stinky? My friends back in CA just got into DH riding and one just came up on the local craigslist for $450. Is it a good price? There really aren't any trails in my area for DH but was wondering if I could use the bike out here for AM type riding. I know technology and geometry has changed a lot in the past 10 years so this bike might not even be considered a DH bike by todays standards. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Mr.Magura (Aug 11, 2010)

mcastanares said:


> What do you guys think about the 2000 Kona Stinky? My friends back in CA just got into DH riding and one just came up on the local craigslist for $450. Is it a good price? There really aren't any trails in my area for DH but was wondering if I could use the bike out here for AM type riding. I know technology and geometry has changed a lot in the past 10 years so this bike might not even be considered a DH bike by todays standards. Let me know what you guys think.


I use my '98 M1 for AM/light DH, and it's quite good for that. The geometry suits that pretty well. The biggest difference between old and new is in shock technology, so throw a modern shock and fork on it, and you'll have a pretty nice AM rig, capable of a bit more than your average modern AM type of bike.

Magura


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

rideonjon said:


> if i'm not mistaken that frame was called the Javelin,DHR was the model after.cool bike non the less.


You are mistaken 

This was a 1 of 3 or 4 prototypes Turner made for Eric Carter back in the day. Its got a bunch of farkles that the DHR didnt get till almost 04. Or thats what I remember from talking to Dave a few years ago.


----------



## twistedlizard720 (Apr 3, 2006)

big.eck said:


> i think the stantions are 38mm ? and the tyre is a 3" nokian  i've never seen a bike the same size as it yet lol


How 'bout these proportions? It is totally cheating because Krispy is a pretty short dude.










Does anybody have one of those 14 inch travel GSR's?


----------



## Mr.Magura (Aug 11, 2010)

As I have gotten a couple of questions regarding that old M1, here is a pic of it, and a scan from a mag that featured it "a while back".
The other pics is of the carbon brake.

Now it has a modified Domain 318 fork, carbon front disc brake, a Swinger 6 way shock, and Atomlab G.I. pedals.

It sees frequent use, and I think I'll try to keep it alive as long as possible.

For AM/light DH use, it's a nice ride.


Magura


----------



## sandwich (Sep 24, 2005)

Nice bike! Interesting take on the brakes. I'd encourage you to try some real brakes though, before you spend too much time energy and money making those work. Switching from hope DH04s with later model levers to Saint 810 or even Gustavs gave me more braking power and confidence than I thought possible. I cannot believe how bad an unreliable my DH04s were, and can still remember the hand cramps I got after three knuckling it at plattekill.


----------



## quattroman (Aug 11, 2011)

While downhilling in Argentina during de 90s, dad and had two treks. Y-5 and Y-glide. The y-5 had the double crown fork from the glide xtr v-brakes and the glide had a boxxer and magura hydro rim brakes.

I could not find any old pics of them and the internet doesn't have pictures with that configuration.


----------



## Mr.Magura (Aug 11, 2010)

sandwich said:


> Nice bike! Interesting take on the brakes. I'd encourage you to try some real brakes though, before you spend too much time energy and money making those work. Switching from hope DH04s with later model levers to Saint 810 or even Gustavs gave me more braking power and confidence than I thought possible. I cannot believe how bad an unreliable my DH04s were, and can still remember the hand cramps I got after three knuckling it at plattekill.


See this thread for more info about the carbon brake:

http://forums.mtbr.com/brake-time/homebrew-heat-sink-702878-4.html

It is actually working, and have been so for a while by now.

The DH04 has an issue, no doubt there, but mainly the issue is that they are hard to set up accurate enough to work proper, and that the Hope pads are not very good.
Aftermarket pads makes a world of difference, and so does very good alignment of the caliper.

Magura


----------



## twistedlizard720 (Apr 3, 2006)

quattroman said:


> While downhilling in Argentina during de 90s, dad and had two treks. Y-5 and Y-glide. The y-5 had the double crown fork from the glide xtr v-brakes and the glide had a boxxer and magura hydro rim brakes.
> 
> I could not find any old pics of them and the internet doesn't have pictures with that configuration.


Here are some pics I found of the two bikes you mentioned.

Trek Y-5









Trek Y-Glide









And also a popular one in the earlier days

Trek VRX









One thing I like looking through all these photos is the amount of inverted forks. I ride one, and even though its a dry bath (which defeats the purpose) and it twists a little in the rocks, I still love it.


----------



## HelloMyNameIsSean (Sep 14, 2011)

My Local Shop has a brand new 1999 Giant ATX(?) I think it is. It's pretty crazy to see, he's also pretty crazy asking 1700 dollars for it, and he's cutting me a really sweet deal. It cost 2600 dollars....12 years ago... 

I've got a crappy cell phone picture I'll put up later


----------



## quattroman (Aug 11, 2011)

A LBS here has a Trek Y-33 (the yellow carbon Y shapped trek), same age as the Y-5 and Y-glide shown above, asking 2300.


----------



## HelloMyNameIsSean (Sep 14, 2011)

He's probably smoking the same stuff as the owner of the bike shop near me...


----------



## ejbozlee (Sep 30, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## gsxrawd (Apr 2, 2004)

mine









and


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Those foes are SICK!!


----------



## will3554 (Jan 17, 2010)

i just picked up an 01 foes dhs mono about a month ago. its not quite as old school as some of the stuff on here but i think its worth posting. sorry for the crappy cell pics

when i picked it up









and now


----------



## will3554 (Jan 17, 2010)

anybody know where i can pick up some new stickers in black??


----------



## caesarleigh (Oct 12, 2010)

*Super 8 Swingarm Info?*



twistedlizard720 said:


> Mine did break. That's why the swingarm is black. I could take black or wait 8 months for them to get a batch of powdercoat blue. I didn't wait 8 months. Trouble free since then.


twistedlizard720: How long ago did you source the swingarm? & from who?


----------



## caesarleigh (Oct 12, 2010)

*Status of this frame?*



Lelandjt said:


> I have a large Super 8 frame sitting here in immaculate shape (redesigned swingarm) in need of a rider to bring it back to life. You'd have to be able to source the unique width rear hub it requires (I'll include the quirky brake adapter it requires). This is the pimpin-est of all Super 8s as I had a custom shock shuttle made to accommodate a longer stroke Romic shock and Ti spring (800lb I think) achieving 9" of travel. The frame is perfect and the shock only had 1 season of use. Free to the first person who can pick it up or pay the shipping (approx $60?).
> 
> Lelandjt: Did someone scoop this frame already or what is the high bid so far? Please update! :thumbsup:


----------



## liquid spandex (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## danglingmanhood (Sep 16, 2005)

It's great to see these od bikes, but I don't miss lugging any of my old tanks around.


----------



## m-dub (Apr 22, 2005)

liquid spandex said:


>


Interesting shoes? Look like 5 ten soles but???


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

Nice bikes, but I don't think anything newer than 1999 is really an old school DH bike. Something like the Proflex Beast... I think the M1 was late 90's but even that's the first of the new school DH?


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

I sent that Super Duper 8 frame to a guy in NY for $25 shipping! Hopefully he posts pics once the build is done.


----------



## jerky (Mar 26, 2007)

The only DH bike in my shed dates from 1998... and is in pristine condition as I couldn't ever ride it in the style it deserves.


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

StuLax18 said:


> Their website calls it the DH Racer/C-Note.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, it was the javelin and it came out in 1999. It was the precursor to the DHR.


----------



## Secace (Sep 8, 2004)

fryed_1 said:


> I have a 2002 Cove gspot with a shiver. Fun fun fun bike!


Looks like the basin side of Snowshoe!!


----------



## StuLax18 (Sep 27, 2011)

iheartbicycles said:


> No, it was the javelin and it came out in 1999. It was the precursor to the DHR.


The bike I'm talking about was the precursor to the DHR, and was sold from '99-'04. We are probably talking about the same thing, but Turner's site doesn't list anything called the Javelin.


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

StuLax18 said:


> The bike I'm talking about was the precursor to the DHR, and was sold from '99-'04. We are probably talking about the same thing, but Turner's site doesn't list anything called the Javelin.


The Javelin was the precursor to the DHR. Google it.


----------



## StuLax18 (Sep 27, 2011)

And was changed to the name DH Racer in 2000 (which of course became DHR). I'm not saying you're wrong, I'm just saying I'm also not wrong.

Per the Turner website:










And since the model in question is from 2001, it's actually the DH Racer.


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

m-dub said:


> Interesting shoes? Look like 5 ten soles but???


Intense had 5-ten make some shoes. They are the original 5-ten mtb shoe.


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

Kind of interesting how many photos/pictures of the M1... a Horst link bike. Not so many of the Specialized. Back then, I wanted to ride a Horst link bike sooooo bad. Now, not so much.


----------



## Mr.Magura (Aug 11, 2010)

gticlay said:


> Kind of interesting how many photos/pictures of the M1... a Horst link bike. Not so many of the Specialized. Back then, I wanted to ride a Horst link bike sooooo bad. Now, not so much.


My best guess would be that the M1's are relatively easy to service, and those that cracked, cracked back in the day. The FSR represented a maintenance nightmare back then, and broke left and right (still does).

Also the M1's didn't all break the same place, so spares were a bit easier to get.

The M1 I showed a pic of earlier in this thread, though suffers the lack of such luxury, as those were made in relatively small numbers. The later models were made in huge numbers.

Magura


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

gticlay said:


> Kind of interesting how many photos/pictures of the M1... a Horst link bike. Not so many of the Specialized. Back then, I wanted to ride a Horst link bike sooooo bad. Now, not so much.


I have 3 older Intenses and they are all FSR. They work very well in my opinion. But I like fully active as much as possible and not really interested in stable platform. The only bike that I have that isn't FSR is a Canfield Bros and that seems to work well too and is a Parallel or LA Link style suspension.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

jerky said:


> The only DH bike in my shed dates from 1998... and is in pristine condition as I couldn't ever ride it in the style it deserves.


That thing is bass-ass.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

How bout some info on that derailleur. I thought I'd seen everything but that's a first.


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

rep_1969 said:


> That thing is bass-ass.


I think that it is one of the absolute best looking old school dh bikes I have seen.


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

Lelandjt said:


> How bout some info on that derailleur. I thought I'd seen everything but that's a first.


I think that it slightly resembles a new Shimano Saint rear derailleur. I also have no clue who made it either but whoever it was seems to have known a thing or two about dh.


----------



## vetprowanab (Apr 7, 2010)

*2000 Titus*

The Quasi Ti is what I rode in 1998 and 1999. In 2000, I upgraded to the orange Quasi DH.
Those were the days I guess.


----------



## twistedlizard720 (Apr 3, 2006)

caesarleigh said:


> twistedlizard720: How long ago did you source the swingarm? & from who?


I got it replaced fall of 2003 directly through Santa Cruz.


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

Lot's of old long travel stuff in this vid.

DH bike gearbox.mpg - YouTube


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

modifier said:


> Lot's of old long travel stuff in this vid.


Wow, not too shabby. I lost count of how many Super Monsters I saw...


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

My old San Andreas with a 99 Monster Triple, was running a Gazzalodi 2.6 thanks to Scott from go-ride.com..Also my buddies Joker with 03 Monster Triple...


----------



## oakhills (Mar 30, 2004)

Nice, is that a Stratos Helix on the back of you San Andreas?


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Katana said:


> Nice, is that a Stratos Helix on the back of you San Andreas?


yeah, wow good eye, I kinda forgot about that shock...It was a great upgrade from what I remember. The MC is long gone, I cracked the frame and sold the warranty replacement and picked up a Joker which got the Monster T. Still have that bike..


----------



## mewsck (Feb 9, 2012)

loving the old school rigs


----------



## Northender (Dec 2, 2011)

rep_1969 said:


> Those foes are SICK!!


I've never even heard of a Foes until now. Look really burly.


----------



## Gonz (Feb 8, 2004)

*ellsworth dare*


----------



## markipoo (Feb 13, 2012)

nice bikes there!


----------



## SlowbutSure (May 11, 2010)

Long live the Titus Super Moto. This bike was like butter in the Gnar. I just sold it to buy something newer


----------



## zztops (Jun 27, 2011)

I did loads of riding on my old school Trek from 1996, but the weight of the bastard killed it for me. It now hangs in the workshop on the wall, it makes a better paper weight.
For those that dont know, Intense is having a parking lot sale on on Feb 24-25. See their face book for more info. Loads of bargains, old stock, discontinued models, ex team parts, forks wheels shocks, tires and most importantly. 2011 Demo bikes.


----------



## Archangel01 (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm still riding my 03/04 Armageddon, actually starting back into riding it i should say


----------



## uzurpator (Dec 8, 2005)

Lelandjt said:


> How bout some info on that derailleur. I thought I'd seen everything but that's a first.


EGS UpCage

Produced at the end of the 90' i think, by a french company. Pretty innovative design also 

EGS Up Cage derailleur


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

uzurpator said:


> EGS UpCage
> 
> Produced at the end of the 90' i think, by a french company. Pretty innovative design also
> 
> EGS Up Cage derailleur


Nice find.


----------



## dtc81 (Apr 7, 2008)

Lelandjt said:


> I sent that Super Duper 8 frame to a guy in NY for $25 shipping! Hopefully he posts pics once the build is done.


Pics will be on the way in the next couple months! Just finished my Sunday build so the super 8 is next. Starting to get parts slowly but surely. I want to have it ready for opening day at mountain creek. Thanks again for such a sweet ride!


----------



## ivan326 (Feb 29, 2012)

I dig this thread. I too am old school. I just picked up an 04 or 05 santa cruz bullit frame. Thing is thrashed but there isn't any structural damage so I'm gonna give it a fresh paint job. The problem is I have to get the rear triangle separated from the rest of the frame to do a good job but I'm not quite sure how. I pulled the bolt out as shown in the picture but I'm not exactly sure how it is all held together and how to get it separated safely. Anybody know how?


----------



## demolitionman (Jan 1, 2012)

ivan326 said:


> I dig this thread. I too am old school. I just picked up an 04 or 05 santa cruz bullit frame. Thing is thrashed but there isn't any structural damage so I'm gonna give it a fresh paint job. The problem is I have to get the rear triangle separated from the rest of the frame to do a good job but I'm not quite sure how. I pulled the bolt out as shown in the picture but I'm not exactly sure how it is all held together and how to get it separated safely. Anybody know how?


looks like you need to press the center thread pin out


----------



## ivan326 (Feb 29, 2012)

Yeah I tried tapping it out but it didn't seem to wanna move so I didn't push it cuz I didn't wanna screw it up. It's the only frame I got


----------



## Scrub (Feb 3, 2004)

Soak it with penetrating oil overnite and press it out. I'm pretty sure all you need is a socket the same size or if you are going to replace the pin just get a long bolt and pound it out. You may get away doing it that way without damaging the pin threads.


----------



## ivan326 (Feb 29, 2012)

Sweet. That's a good idea.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

i can see a pinchbolt there. i am assuming you loosened that?


----------



## ivan326 (Feb 29, 2012)

saturnine said:


> i can see a pinchbolt there. i am assuming you loosened that?


Thanks for the tips guys. Sorry I didnt mean to take the focus away from bad ass old school DH bikes.


----------



## ivan326 (Feb 29, 2012)

saturnine said:


> i can see a pinchbolt there. i am assuming you loosened that?


Ah tyin to sell me your shock huh? It came with a 5th element on it so I'm gonna see how that performs. If it sucks, I will probably turn to a fox coil-spring. Good looks.


----------



## marshalolson (Jun 27, 2007)

seriously? all these pages and no canfield bikes?


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

marshalolson said:


> seriously? all these pages and no canfield bikes?


they are not that old


----------



## futurerocker1 (Sep 16, 2009)

ivan326 said:


> Ah tyin to sell me your shock huh? It came with a 5th element on it so I'm gonna see how that performs. If it sucks, I will probably turn to a fox coil-spring. Good looks.


no. loosen the bolt on the side of the bearing. in your photo if is on the right side. If you don't loosen that it will stay clamped to bearing. these are known as "pinch bolts"


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

Canfield Brothers "Big Fat Fatty Fat" built in 1999.


----------



## ivan326 (Feb 29, 2012)

That thing is oh so sick.


----------



## ivan326 (Feb 29, 2012)

Scrub said:


> Soak it with penetrating oil overnite and press it out. I'm pretty sure all you need is a socket the same size or if you are going to replace the pin just get a long bolt and pound it out. You may get away doing it that way without damaging the pin threads.


Your method worked good man. Thanks. It's tough when somethin is in so tight ya feel like if gonna break it but the penatrating oil loosened her up nicely.


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

*'02 Norco Team DH*

A bike for all seasons!:thumbsup: I just love this bike!!! 

Skibike shots by Wind Home Photography

Duane


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

flymybike said:


> Canfield Brothers "Big Fat Fatty Fat" built in 1999.


Looks like it's rock'n fat 24s.


----------



## roxtar (Sep 7, 2009)

jerky said:


> The only DH bike in my shed dates from 1998... and is in pristine condition as I couldn't ever ride it in the style it deserves.


That's your shed?!
What's your house look like?


----------



## adventum (Aug 16, 2009)

And I have something to show you it is Scott FX-DH 1996. It is as good as new to ride it!!!


----------



## nogod (May 30, 2009)

Lelandjt said:


> I have a large Super 8 frame sitting here in immaculate shape (redesigned swingarm) in need of a rider to bring it back to life. You'd have to be able to source the unique width rear hub it requires (I'll include the quirky brake adapter it requires). This is the pimpin-est of all Super 8s as I had a custom shock shuttle made to accommodate a longer stroke Romic shock and Ti spring (800lb I think) achieving 9" of travel. The frame is perfect and the shock only had 1 season of use. Free to the first person who can pick it up or pay the shipping (approx $60?).


Had i seen this when you posted it I would have been all over it lol:thumbsup:


----------



## danmanholl (Jan 13, 2012)

dont mean to high jack the forum but, I know that its not that old school but i was lookin at the 2003 santa cruz bullit.it looks awsome but i was wondering if i put a talus 36 with 180mm of travel could i climb it uphill??There arent a ton of downhill things near me but i wanted a freerdie bike and its at a decent price.are there anything really bad with 2003 santa cruz bullits or are they as good as like and 2006....just wondderin..and thoughts thanks again and sory....dont know how to start me own thread...


----------



## orgeraride (Mar 20, 2012)

*Love old school dh*

I am running the 2002 santa cruz bullit and love it. Step down from my V10 but still a solid sick bike,


----------



## beamer (Sep 2, 2005)

*My 05 Bullit right before I sold it *


----------



## mastralbe (Mar 20, 2012)

nice color!


----------



## DirtDevil24 (Mar 16, 2012)

Awesome bike!!


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

I guess I can post here now

2000 bb7. fresh spray bomb paint job, can't wait for the season to start!


----------



## dwnhilld (Jan 28, 2012)

*Lobo*

All original '98 GT Lobo


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

mtbnozpikr said:


> Some of those saddles are like couches. Who needs a tandem when you've got a love seat...


Hey I love my Love Seat! I've got 3 of them, they are the only saddle that will hold up to newbie on a skibike with his fat ass on the saddle flintstoning his feet on the ground!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

dwnhilld said:


> All original '98 GT Lobo


Dang, that's hot. I have a friend with a very similar build (I think it's the Lobo) and absolutely love it.


----------



## DIRTY RIDEZ (Mar 14, 2012)

personally i like all the new stuff dont get me wrong some of the old were proven amazing designs but new is there and sometimes the old i find cant keep up.


----------



## Jenda (Jan 20, 2010)

it is importend history


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

11 years old, still kicking!


----------



## demolitionman (Jan 1, 2012)

Sick paint !!!!!


----------



## Scherge (Nov 7, 2006)

awesome paintjob


----------



## Urbantrials (Apr 14, 2012)

cool


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

Freerydejunky said:


> 11 years old, still kicking!


a) that bike is still awesome
b) you changed your username?


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

*GP Cycles RAD 1*

Way cool.


----------



## delihustler (Jun 28, 2011)

This is being brought out of retirement and rebuilt for this years trip to the Alps


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

Lelandjt said:


> I think that was another Intense Uzzi DH/M1 variant painted for another company. There were a few years there that several other companies were racing and selling Intenses.


It was after Leagh and Brian were riding Intense's that Mongoose tried to build their own DH bike. The NX 9.5. it never took off.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

i don't know who the owner is of that straight8 in post #19 on page 2 but it's one seeeeexy relic!


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

shwinn8 said:


> i don't know who the owner is of that straight8 in post #19 on page 2 but it's one seeeeexy relic!


That's post #33 for those not wanting to search around, as I had to. The number is in the right corner


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

sometimes the hunt is 1/2 the fun!


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

saturnine said:


> a) that bike is still awesome
> b) you changed your username?


Got the Totem Coil rebuilt Monday. 

Bike still hauls the mail! Its ready for a cross country DH shred session. Starting next week.

(Yes, changed the username)


----------



## roxtar (Sep 7, 2009)

shwinn8 said:


> i don't know who the owner is of that straight8 in post #19 on page 2 but it's one seeeeexy relic!
> 
> Current:
> '00 Homegrown
> ...


You DO love your Schwinns, don't you :thumbsup:


----------



## rockey mtn (Apr 24, 2012)

old school is the way to go


----------



## swiftgiftslick (Mar 23, 2012)

twistedlizard, thats a sick rig


----------



## twistedlizard720 (Apr 3, 2006)

Thanks. Mine isn't the only sick one though. Seeing all these rigs takes me back and fills me with a unique excitement reminiscent of that time of my life. *Keep them coming!*



dtc81 said:


> Pics will be on the way in the next couple months! Just finished my Sunday build so the super 8 is next. Starting to get parts slowly but surely. I want to have it ready for opening day at mountain creek. Thanks again for such a sweet ride!


I'm really curious what you are doing with the Cranks and Brakes. I need to get new cranks on my S8 and I feel a new set of Avid Codes are in my future. Just not sure how everything will bolt up.


----------



## SuperSoup (Sep 28, 2011)

dwnhilld said:


> All original '98 GT Lobo


wow thats wierd :eekster:


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

roxtar said:


> You DO love your Schwinns, don't you :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:  one of these is next on my list...  https://oldroads.com/IMG/OK1.GIF ,,, https://www.zingmagazine.com/zing2/liz/58.jpg :thumbsup:


----------



## RicardoES (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi! I like the recent frames style, but I would prefer retro Forks such Marzocchi Monster...


----------



## RicardoES (Apr 26, 2012)

*GT Lobo*



iheartbicycles said:


> It was after Leagh and Brian were riding Intense's that Mongoose tried to build their own DH bike. The NX 9.5. it never took off.


This is the bike with weird back geometry


----------



## twistedlizard720 (Apr 3, 2006)

Check out this Hotness!

O.G. VPP




























Balfa VPP?









Some more Foes Love









That 14" travel GSR I had mentioned early in the thread!









WTF? 









Giant ATX prototype









Wow. 









How old is this thing?


















Bombshell DH bike









Sunn 









Turner Afterburner









An interesting one here. Conejo ARS/5 DH. Couldn't find any decent photos and the photos on the link aren't loading for me. 
BikePedia - 1995 Conejo ARS/5 XT Judy DH Complete Bicycle


----------



## ryan788h (Apr 30, 2012)

rocking the invereted forks


----------



## ryan788h (Apr 30, 2012)

the old school bikes looks so much beefier then modern ones


----------



## Uphill=sad (Dec 8, 2011)

twistedlizard720 said:


> Turner Afterburner


I owned a turner afterburner for many years, incredible bike, when they came out in 97 they were miles ahead of there time for geometry and design. I regret selling it, It would have made a very good play bike still today.


----------



## airmiller44 (Aug 20, 2009)

heres with old truvativ cranks
























Thats with new race face atlas crank and xtype dh 100mm bb

2004 iron horse sgs team downhill
Race face atlas bars
2006 888rv (i have a 2012 white rc3 evo) just dont know what bike i want to put it on
manitou swinger 6way
wtb aviator seat
i have 4 pairs of canfield brothers crampons on their way in the mail. think ill choose white for this build
2011 code r brakes
2011sram x7 rear shifters
e13 chainguide
new atomlab 165mm rear hub laced to atom lab rim black/red alternating spokes
from is azonic outlaw

Now i also have a 2007 santa cruz vp free so im torn on which bike to use lol


----------



## freeriderB (Jan 9, 2004)

*MONSTER Bullit*

not really DH...more FR.
I think it was a 2001 SC Bullit with an AVY / Monster combo.
Plus I threw a 24" on the rear to slack it out (when it was still cool)!
...of course RED was the fastest color.


----------



## delihustler (Jun 28, 2011)

My wife's ride for the Alps this year


----------



## MTK (Feb 18, 2004)

*delihustler,*

Sweet Bike. I think that is the First Super 8 built in 1999 or 98. Great Bike,
but I need to share some info with you. You said its your Wifes bike so this
is probally not a factor,but I need to tell you anyway. They did not gusset the
headtube that year as you can see. Guys were ripping the HeadTube right off
those bad boys when they first came out. The Double Clamp was too much 
for her. Saw it happen a LOT. If you could put a Long Travel 66 or Totem,whatever
to prolong the life of the frame. Also,I would not want the headtube to rip apart
while your wife was flying down the hill. Peace.

MTK


----------



## delihustler (Jun 28, 2011)

I have wanted to put a single crown fork on it since I've rebuilt it. Want something with a bit more travel, so have been looking at 66's.


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

Odd


----------



## MTK (Feb 18, 2004)

*Man,*



delihustler said:


> I have wanted to put a single crown fork on it since I've rebuilt it. Want something with a bit more travel, so have been looking at 66's.


that's what I have on my Super 8 {66}. I bought it used off a guy in AZ that ran
it on his Turner HighLine. I have used a 02 Monstor on it forever. Still have
it. I thought the 66 would be "Kewl" and all the numbers match up. I looked at
your HeadTube and it looks like the steeror tube is long enough? Dont know if
I want to sell her though? It's not a very good shot,but check my user gallerly.  Peace.

MTK


----------



## delihustler (Jun 28, 2011)

One slight problem, I'm in the UK postage would be a killer. I've had mine since 2003, and I remember now that mine had a new front triangle about 6 months before I got it, I think I will get some single crowns forks for him, as soon as I get some money that is


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2012)

1994 DH Racing Bikes



Mens Pro DH 1994 NORBA Nationals


----------



## FISHLEG (Jan 14, 2004)

My 99 Foes Weasel with a 2001 Marz Super T. One of the best handling bikes I've ridden.

And my 04 Specialized Big Hit with 02 Marz Monster T. Heavy is good.

Don't think I'll ever part with either of these bikes. Keep em in the stable.


----------



## twistedlizard720 (Apr 3, 2006)

I had posted an Ellsworth Dare somewhere but I found one that was older! 









A few things I have noticed with all these rigs is the Karpiel's look timeless. Also, lots of inverted forks, but only a few old Manitou Carbon forks.


----------



## KillingtonVT (Apr 1, 2004)

A few of my all time favorites... the Original Canfield Brothers Bikes that started it all...
12" Big Fat Fatty Fat, a pair of 10" Fatty Fats and a 10" Signature


----------



## miqu (Jan 20, 2004)

My Santa Cruz V10.1 and still riding with it 
I got it as new and it is one of the very last ones before V10.2
I used to have Shiver but changed to Avalanche DHF-8.5mt two years ago,
thought I still have Shiver as spare fork.

This year at Malaga/Spain (Thank You very much Thebikeshuttle.com)









Last year at Hafjell/Norway - spot the differences


----------



## downhi (May 28, 2012)

wow


----------



## starship303 (May 16, 2006)

no description necessary...




























*


----------



## YUNOrideBike (May 30, 2012)

*just picked up a swchinn homegrown.*

I decided to make the change to downhill now that I have somewhere to go. I picked up a straight 8 from a kid for pretty decent price. My only question is how soft is too soft on the suspension. I'm a large guy at 6'1'' 215 so i know it will be a little softer. It's kind of like riding a dirt bike. I'm looking for ways to make it ride a stiffer.


----------



## poweroffice (May 25, 2012)

that turner is slick


----------



## twistedlizard720 (Apr 3, 2006)

YUNOrideBike said:


> I decided to make the change to downhill now that I have somewhere to go. I picked up a straight 8 from a kid for pretty decent price. My only question is how soft is too soft on the suspension. I'm a large guy at 6'1'' 215 so i know it will be a little softer. It's kind of like riding a dirt bike. I'm looking for ways to make it ride a stiffer.


Must post pictures. And a little jealous.

30% sag is what you want to achieve. If your over or under that figure you can try the preload adjuster, but you typically don't want more than 2-3 full turns of the preload ring. If your outside of those ranges you'll need a new spring.

As far as getting a new spring for it, I would contact your LBS first. I have run into issues where they are no help and have to go to the frame or shock manufacturer for the proper spring rate. Even today, if I have a question about my Super 8 the Santa Cruz tech guys are happy to answer. In Schwinn's case it might not be as easy due to the changes they've gone through over the years. If Schwinn fails, maybe try Yeti, being that they also ran the Lawiill suspension.


----------



## twistedlizard720 (Apr 3, 2006)

some short videos I found.

Enjoy!

Extreme Snow Mountain Biking by Warren Miller | WarrenMiller.com

Rob Naughton '95 X-Games Downhill Mountain Bike - YouTube

This is how it all started for me. You can follow the videos from your tube, 4 parts in all. Kranked 2 and 3 are amazing too!
Kranked 1: Live To Ride 1/4 - YouTube


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

Cool videos. 

Think about how far technology has gone since then and what the same stuff would look like on modern DH bikes.

What really gets me is people still resist new developments to this day.

"Oh dude, they should have been on SS rigids. They they could have really ripped." LOL


----------



## Gearbox Rider (Jun 10, 2012)

Some of the bikes doesn't look really old and are still driven in the bike parks.

But others are so unique! Hope there will by allways someone who conserves these old racing machines. The kids of today just know YT and a few big brands like specialized.


----------



## YUNOrideBike (May 30, 2012)

my straight 8


----------



## YUNOrideBike (May 30, 2012)

how do i load a pic up?


----------



## YUNOrideBike (May 30, 2012)

never mind it loaded that time.


----------



## roxtar (Sep 7, 2009)

Would you picture orientation make that an old school uphill bike?


----------



## balog (Dec 5, 2008)

My old customized Haro MX3 with Stratos Helix Pro shock and RST MOZO XXL fork.










This is the one that came before the Haro... a customized Cannondale Super-V DH 4000


----------



## YUNOrideBike (May 30, 2012)

haha turn it nose down for a down hill bike. I could figure out how to rotate it.


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

Loving the old school big fat saddles. I guess after a while people figured out that they weren't sitting while cornering when it was rough so a normal saddle was fine. If you were sitting and could scoot up to get more weight on the front wheel a long saddle would be a pretty good idea.


----------



## lawrie173 (Mar 9, 2010)

Loving some of these old designs haha.


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

modifier said:


> Loving the old school big fat saddles. I guess after a while people figured out that they weren't sitting while cornering when it was rough so a normal saddle was fine. If you were sitting and could scoot up to get more weight on the front wheel a long saddle would be a pretty good idea.


Ha I have a love seat on mine, honestly it suks to sit on but works fine on the DH bike and offers a big spot to land on a missed jump or whatever

I took my '99 bb7 out for a serious flogging today, love that thing and she keeps on ticking even off some big drops! Old school doesn't mean crappy....although if i had the $$$ I'd love a new v10!


----------



## the0r1st (Jul 21, 2010)

My KHS DH200


----------



## voodooridr (Jul 4, 2012)

HI, I'm new here but I do have what might be considered to be an "old School" DH/FR bike, it's an 04 Rotec FR8. I haven't ridden it very much at all in the last few years since my son isn't quite ready for anything "serious" in the way of trails so we've been concentrating on the local cross country trails.


----------



## heavyp (May 6, 2010)

My new project been after one since they come out all those years and finally got one frame has a few chips on it but thats it, the guy i bought it off had it sat in his shed since 2002 and never got around to building it.








My other ride a haro dhr stripped and ready for the soda blaster the build i have for this should be special, as you can see from the pic i have got rid of the fox rc and am going to be using the rockshox blackbox rear shock i bought many moons ago from an ex global racing team riders 222/223


----------



## the0r1st (Jul 21, 2010)

wow that trek is going to be a nice ride, how much does it weight?


----------



## 72nwarbird (Sep 7, 2011)

2001 psycle werks mad dog


----------



## delihustler (Jun 28, 2011)

Evolution of a brand.









Last week I was in the Alps and met a guy with a carbon V10, so had to get a photo of the too together. Hopefully in 13 years time I'll have a carbon V10


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

delihustler said:


> Evolution of a brand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very cool...I remember the old super 8 and how they kept front triangle but changed the rear for the first generation V-10


----------



## CrazyCroat (Jul 15, 2012)

cool


----------



## delihustler (Jun 28, 2011)

I might see if I can get hold of a MK1 V10 or a Yeti DH9


----------



## CrazyCroat (Jul 15, 2012)

wow nice!


----------



## heavyp (May 6, 2010)

the0r1st said:


> wow that trek is going to be a nice ride, how much does it weight?


I thought it would have been heavier but from my scales it reads 12.1lbs


----------



## dktotz (Jul 30, 2012)

twistedlizard720 said:


> Who prefers rocking old school DH bikes?
> 
> The tech today is phenominal, but, the bike is only half the equation. I still rock my 2001 Super 8 and love the looks and compliments I get. It is a boost in ego too when you consistently pass the guys on newer bikes.
> 
> ...


Nice shots! Oh, by the way, nice bike.


----------



## dktotz (Jul 30, 2012)

Lelandjt said:


> I have a large Super 8 frame sitting here in immaculate shape (redesigned swingarm) in need of a rider to bring it back to life. You'd have to be able to source the unique width rear hub it requires (I'll include the quirky brake adapter it requires). This is the pimpin-est of all Super 8s as I had a custom shock shuttle made to accommodate a longer stroke Romic shock and Ti spring (800lb I think) achieving 9" of travel. The frame is perfect and the shock only had 1 season of use. Free to the first person who can pick it up or pay the shipping (approx $60?).


That frame looks amazing. Almost like indestructible looking.


----------



## dktotz (Jul 30, 2012)

twistedlizard720 said:


> Some old school love
> 
> GT Lobo LTS
> 
> ...


Great post! I'm gonna have a heart attack with those rides. That GT tops for me.


----------



## dktotz (Jul 30, 2012)

chef kungfu said:


> Here's a picture of my "linked dogbone" version of that DH bike. I think this one was an updated version (2nd edition) of the Fulcrum DH. The one with the crazy drive train & dual BB. It weighs 40#'s. The bike is from '99, the technology is old, but I still take it out every chance I get. I just love ALL old DH bikes. The ones posted here are just beautiful!


What fork did you use for the Blue one? Awesome ride.


----------



## dktotz (Jul 30, 2012)

hampstead bandit said:


> you want old school DH bikes?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is so sick!!! One of my fave posts!


----------



## dktotz (Jul 30, 2012)

burgundy snake said:


> Sure, I'll play. Bender's ride with the Super Monster; 12" (305mm) of travel.


Ultra cool build!!! That fork is sick! I can't ride that monster.


----------



## dktotz (Jul 30, 2012)

twistedlizard720 said:


> I know which bike you are talking about. It was the Intense M1, and I believe it was Eric Carter that was riding it at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't help but stare at that BMW bike. Am I the only one seeing that chain wheel?


----------



## dktotz (Jul 30, 2012)

big.eck said:


> thats my san andreas :thumbsup: i still use it and it still turns heads , i've just bought a 2nd one for xc so it's half the size of the orange one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool frame! It looks like it has a gas tank! Monster Tube!


----------



## dktotz (Jul 30, 2012)

Mr.Magura said:


> As I have gotten a couple of questions regarding that old M1, here is a pic of it, and a scan from a mag that featured it "a while back".
> The other pics is of the carbon brake.
> 
> Now it has a modified Domain 318 fork, carbon front disc brake, a Swinger 6 way shock, and Atomlab G.I. pedals.
> ...


Those discs don't get enough vents eh?


----------



## dktotz (Jul 30, 2012)

twistedlizard720 said:


> who remembers this bike?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another Ellsworth that deserves a reply post. Rockin ride.


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

A few more.


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

...and more


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

Sorry about the repost of the BMW but I can't figure out how to remove it.


----------



## chef kungfu (Jun 8, 2009)

dktotz said:


> What fork did you use for the Blue one? Awesome ride.


Thanks man..... I'll post some more pictures tomorrow, I'm not sure how many inches it has but I'm guessing 7" at most. Maybe some kind of factory headshok Moto. Also, when I pull up on the boot cover of the forks legs, it "appears" to have the same type of Lefty design. Four square edges sliding into the tube. You'll see what I mean when I post the pics later on!
FT.


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

wow, some of the old DH rigs look crazy , in an awesome way


----------



## twistedlizard720 (Apr 3, 2006)

A rig I haven't seen posted yet.

Dirt Works Pirahna


















Don't know if it was ever used as a DH bike, but played a significant roll in the development of FS bikes none the less. 









Diamondback X10 









Some pictures of a few legends from our sport.

Here is a photo I found of Greg Herbold (HB) from 1990 in his UCI Downhill Champion attire. 









John Tomac


















Dual Slalom at Mammoth (1988) Note the full rigid mtn bikes! (sorry for huge picture)









Missy Giove









Found a pretty cool wikipedia page about the History of Downhill Mountain Biking. 
Downhill mountain biking - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## roxtar (Sep 7, 2009)

twistedlizard720 said:


> Don't know if it was ever used as a DH bike, but played a significant roll in the development of FS bikes none the less.


That was my dream bike back in the day. That bike was pure CNC porn.


----------



## delihustler (Jun 28, 2011)

Jurgen Beneke won the 93 WC DH on a Manitou FS


----------



## colin1 (Jan 6, 2009)

twistedlizard720 said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> Man, I really like that Dual Slalom pic - thanks for posting that up.


----------



## chef kungfu (Jun 8, 2009)

dktotz said:


> What fork did you use for the Blue one? Awesome ride.


Here is some old skool tech on the forks, Again I'm still not sure what kind of forks they are.... but it's different! Still an awesome bike to have fun with.


----------



## heavyp (May 6, 2010)

Some more gold for ya


----------



## heavyp (May 6, 2010)

and some more


----------



## heavyp (May 6, 2010)

and a few more


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

Great post except for some missing manufacturers. Sometimes it's hard to tell.


----------



## miqu (Jan 20, 2004)

Sweet bomber:










...with Azonic Lounge seat naturally and 3.0" Nokian Gazzaloddis


----------



## michamatt (Aug 11, 2012)

dope


----------



## chappy59 (Jul 24, 2012)

Lookin at a 2002 Super 8 on craigslist, pretty vague on the setup.....what i could gather from the pictures was mavic rims and hubs, fox rear shock, race face cranks, mighta been marzocchi shocks. Anybody have even a shot in the dark value for this? Never looked at santa cruz too much, but this bike just looks fun!


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

Put on the "Big Ring".


----------



## teamdoa (May 4, 2010)

I am still riding my 204 Magnum, heavy, but works well due to the low shock position and bombproof design.


----------



## mythosman (Aug 19, 2010)

Here's that old (00-01) Bullit frame I picked up a while back.. I really want to build it up but simply haven't had the finances (and ended up picking up a complete bike as well).

I'm highly tempted to sell it to someone in the community just so I can see it completed and ridden. A very solid design that would surely still be a blast to ride... and made in the good 'ol USA.


----------



## mk104 (Aug 31, 2012)

*nice bike*

that bike is sick got specs?


----------



## clashcityrocker (Jun 14, 2011)

Love these pics wish I still had my super 8 or cortina dhx


----------



## timng85 (Sep 20, 2012)

so old school i was still swimming in scrotum


----------



## Nighthawk_Customs (Oct 7, 2012)

man i love thread


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

*Last Ride*

Closing weekend at SnowShoe. Thinking I might retire the old girl now... She's getting old and a bit sloppy


----------



## delihustler (Jun 28, 2011)

Just got a Mk 2 Santa Cruz Super 8, and to quote the wife we will soon have a "Santa Cruz Retro Syndicate":thumbsup:


----------



## asin (Jan 31, 2005)

Second generation Knolly V-Tach circa 2006.


----------



## asin (Jan 31, 2005)

Here's my first-gen V-Tach from 2005. Note wicked Monster-T.


----------



## Brownpow! (Oct 11, 2012)

That'd be sweet! An old-school frame decked out in the latest components.


----------



## Augtron (Oct 15, 2012)

Whicked!!!


----------



## LAballin23 (Oct 20, 2012)

ive got an 05 bullit but its not as oldschool as that intense


----------



## omoore28 (Oct 25, 2012)

I've been offered a 2001 specialized bighit w/ marzzochi bomber junior t's... could people hazard a guess at it's worth for me? its in good nick, could do with a couple of new break calipers but other than that virtually nothing wrong with it.

it would be massively appreciated


----------



## sandwich (Sep 24, 2005)

Maybe $300 depending on the rest of the build? I just bought a bike with a Monster T, DHX, parts, etc., for $300. Not in great shape, but a little elbow grease and it should be a competitor.

The fork is terr-eeblay and the frame is really pretty outdated. 24" rear wheels are nothing but a novelty nowadays.


----------



## Mr.Magura (Aug 11, 2010)

sandwich said:


> The fork is terr-eeblay and the frame is really pretty outdated. 24" rear wheels are nothing but a novelty nowadays.


Naah, 24" wheels actually makes for the most fun bikes around "nowadays" 

Magura


----------



## sandwich (Sep 24, 2005)

Mr.Magura said:


> Naah, 24" wheels actually makes for the most fun bikes around "nowadays"
> 
> Magura


from somebody who spent 2 years riding dual 24s, 24/26, and 26s, and now rides 29ers, 650bs, and 26s...stick with 26 for DH, especially on a budget.

24s lower the COG and make for a fun little bike, but we're talking about DH here, and availability of tires, and rolling resistance, and...

but if the bighit is solid and you just need a bike, go for it.


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

Not to rain on the parade here but imo a bike has to be at least 10 years old to be considered vintage and even that is pushing it.


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

modifier said:


> Not to rain on the parade here but imo a bike has to be at least 10 years old to be considered vintage and even that is pushing it.


In the realm of DH...PFFFHAHAHAHA!


----------



## evs (Feb 7, 2004)

*I don't consider it to old 04 Demo 9 25th anniversary*

edition. My sweet ride is still digging it up. 888 Marz/
9 in the rear and 8 in the front


----------



## mfreak (Oct 26, 2008)

I had a diamondback moto xts. it was the first dh bike i built. it had a jr t fork that i changed out the top spring. that made a world of difference, it had a swinger 6way shock out back. I kick myself for selling it all the time. Wish i could find a pic of it. If i could find another 19 frame id pick it up in a heart beat!


----------



## Glory0rider (Oct 27, 2012)

I used and abused my MSC F-1.0 untill last year. 

(due to the post counter I wasn't able to post the image)

Had a lot of fun with this guy and this year I borrowed it to a girlfriend, when actually everything went broke, so the bike is back at my home, waiting untill I have a concept (and the money lol) finished for repainting it and bringing it back to the roots .
Ow yeah I had an inversed fork mounted on it, wich is a Magura Big Ego, a 180 mm beast at the time.
Now the fork is broke and I can't find any replacement parts. Darn

cheers


----------



## Kinkrider888 (Oct 28, 2012)

newer bikes are safer tho


----------



## sandwich (Sep 24, 2005)

mfreak said:


> I had a diamondback moto xts. it was the first dh bike i built. it had a jr t fork that i changed out the top spring. that made a world of difference, it had a swinger 6way shock out back. I kick myself for selling it all the time. Wish i could find a pic of it. If i could find another 19 frame id pick it up in a heart beat!


I just picked up a Diamondback strike with another frame I bought. It's not the XTS, but if you have any interest I'd sell it really cheap.


----------



## Glory0rider (Oct 27, 2012)

Soo a lil while ago I wrote that I have the MSC F-1.0 (Spanish bike)
Made in 2003
Bought it in 2004









Remarkably it had an inversed fork.


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

Glory0rider said:


> Soo a lil while ago I wrote that I have the MSC F-1.0 (Spanish bike)[/IMG]
> 
> Remarkably it had an inversed fork.


Nice looking bike!:thumbsup: It slightly resembles a Foes if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

mtbnozpikr said:


> Nice looking bike!:thumbsup: It slightly resembles a Foes if I'm not mistaken.


I think I'm thinking the old Cannondale Fulcrum actually. Either way, absolutely beautiful.:thumbsup:


----------



## Glory0rider (Oct 27, 2012)

mtbnozpikr said:


> I think I'm thinking the old Cannondale Fulcrum actually. Either way, absolutely beautiful.:thumbsup:


haha lol, Yeah it was a mean bike at the time, now the fork is getting way to used poorly enough and decided that it might have a good old retirement or a total new setup and custom paint.

Ow yes I forgot to tell that the rear wheelaxle was a 165mm, wich is a very rare measurment for a DH.


----------



## nightfox223 (Nov 7, 2012)

transition has a really old school one if you visit there website


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

My 1999 Intense Uzzi DH.


----------



## buck8154 (Sep 27, 2012)

*2003 RM-7 Wade Simmons edition*

Her is my old rm7...I actually raced it at the Northstar Super D in 2010, got some pretty funny looks from people, but it was a good time!


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

^^I'm digging the green flames and inverted fork :thumbsup:


----------



## Coopie (Dec 2, 2005)

I always loved the RM-7. And the Wade addition was the ultimate. Sweet ride.


----------



## oakhills (Mar 30, 2004)

*1994 Foes LTS*

A buddy pick this up a week ago, and I threw on my old Hanebrink forks with Pro Stop disc brakes. It's all about 1994.


----------



## sandwich (Sep 24, 2005)

oh man, that foes is incredible! It so perfectly represents the nineties too...stem too long, seat too high, top tube right up in your kidneys...plus a triple ring, just in case!


----------



## roxtar (Sep 7, 2009)

sandwich said:


> oh man, that foes is incredible! It so perfectly represents the nineties too...stem too long, seat too high, top tube right up in your kidneys...plus a triple ring, just in case!


And don't forget the rear rim brakes :thumbsup:


----------



## oakhills (Mar 30, 2004)

Don't forget a sky high BB.... It feel very strange to ride.....


----------



## CHINOTAKER (Nov 1, 2012)

*talking about old school*


----------



## roxtar (Sep 7, 2009)

CHINOTAKER said:


>


Love it.
Has all the trick **** we lusted after back in the day.


----------



## twistedlizard720 (Apr 3, 2006)

I've got to share my newest edition! I can't quite dial in what year it is, but my best guess would be an '02 or '03 being it has different swingarm cross bracing than my '01. It almost looks like the Decepticon symbol! Suspended with an '04 Monster T and newer Fox DHX coil, Sram XO Blackbox and Code 5 brakes with T.H.E. wheels and Brake Therapy Floating rear brake kit with misc Thompson/Raceface parts.

The fork needs a rebuild, but everything is else works as its supposed to. If anyone has info on where I can score a rebuild kit for an old Monster, it would be appreciated.

Scored the bike for $800 which I kinda feel like is a little much, but I'm content with the deal.










My brother just picked up a RM7 too, hopefully he'll post some pics of it.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Another iteration of my Intense Uzzi DH with Stratos SuperStar 8 for and my Schwinn Straight 8.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

i love seeing them Straight 8's!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hetsekr (Oct 28, 2008)

nice


----------



## echo24 (Apr 27, 2012)

my brother (twitedlizard720) got me into building a classic dh/fr rig. so what was one of the best know bikes in the late 90s early 2000s that was a awesome bike in the movies? the rm7. pics will be soon


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

Ooh I like that Uzzi!


----------



## echo24 (Apr 27, 2012)

here they are




























01 rm7 with a 05 888vf


----------



## roadgamethes (Nov 24, 2012)

Cool to see a Super8 still rocking.,thank you


----------



## delihustler (Jun 28, 2011)

roadgamethes said:


> Cool to see a Super8 still rocking.,thank you


I have a pair, a MK1 and a MK2. Both of which are off to the French Alps next summer


----------



## Calbear627 (Nov 27, 2012)

If it still works i still ride


----------



## twistedlizard720 (Apr 3, 2006)

echo24 said:


> here they are
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good! Can't wait to see a pic of it complete.


----------



## echo24 (Apr 27, 2012)

twistedlizard720 said:


> Looks good! Can't wait to see a pic of it complete.


its rolling now. but i had a slight miscalculation on the front brake and have an adapter in the mail. just need to tune the rear derailleur a bit more and see if marz has some stiffer springs


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

One of my friend have a (99?) Balfa Nouveau Riche all custom build with a Super Monster T, very wide rims (26"f/24"r), maybe 2-3" wide, pneumatic gear shifting (was made by Shimano I think), and highly tuned DHX rear shock. The bike is just so damn cool, it rips down DH rock gardens and gnarly drops like butter. I wish I could post a picture, but he doesn't want to have pics of his setup around, so I respect that.

Sick ride though :arf:


----------



## DHbiker (Apr 23, 2004)

Some East Coast old school bikes:



















I heard back in 2010 that Jimmy was going to make another batch of Hood mussels... anyone know anything about this?


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

echo24 said:


> 01 rm7 with a 05 888vf


Nice. Still miss my '00 RM6.

Lots of them broke, but I got 10,000 miles out of mine.

That bike could hold a wheelie for a mile.

I was misled into thinking it was a talent that I had as the rider, until I got a new bike and couldn't get the front wheel off the ground.


----------



## Canislupus (Jan 23, 2012)

Awesome pics!


----------



## echo24 (Apr 27, 2012)

ghettocruiser said:


> Nice. Still miss my '00 RM6.
> 
> Lots of them broke, but I got 10,000 miles out of mine.
> 
> ...


i havnt rode it much, just enough to see what the suspension was like and to make sure my howitzer bb wouldnt effect it. yeah.....theres no room. so i had to file down the left cup a bit to make it fit.


----------



## echo24 (Apr 27, 2012)

finished and doin some fine tuning.



















took it for an hour ride today and learned how out of shape i am. damn ducati.


----------



## lernr (Jul 13, 2012)

2005 DHR with some newer parts + improvements:


drilled to slacken the angle
huge flat Blackspire 808 for better handling
Thomson DH stem: short, low, and wider clamp area
Straitline platform pedals for more grip

Looking for a Ti spring for the shock and need new rims


----------



## 87xjmike (Oct 12, 2010)

very interesting bikes in here, love how beefy that rocky mountain swing arm is.


----------



## alyas_dudung (Dec 21, 2012)

oldies but goodies!!!!! i wish i have a full suspension frame like you guys.... even if its old... can anybody hook a brother up?!?!?!.....


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

ebay , Craigslist, Pinkbike .. all ok sources for inexpensive old school dh frames :thumbsup:


----------



## alyas_dudung (Dec 21, 2012)

thanks shwinn8


----------



## CHOP RT (Feb 5, 2011)

*Haro Werx 7*

Haro Werx 7 :thumbsup:


----------



## hrsjqb1 (Apr 13, 2004)

*2006 Cove Shocker*

It does not meet the 10 year age limit mentioned before, but is hard to argue that stuff like this does not age pretty fast. Every year there are new and wonderful reasons to ditch the old bike and hop on something new. What I think is most awesome about this thread is that most, if not all, of these bikes are still being used regularly. What better testament to engineering is there than longevity. This not so svelte, but oh so rad, little number came in to my life in September and I look forward to many years of fun on board my electric blue Shocker.


----------



## primopro250 (Jan 30, 2004)

*My old V10*

My old V10


----------



## skellz (Sep 26, 2006)

picked this frame up a couple months ago. built out of new and old parts










and this is my old Coyote f2 dh/xc i bought this frame in 1996?
its still in my loft. used to have rst hi 5's but no pics of it from back then .that crankset was awesome fsa afterburner










my old san andreas with the parts from the coyote


----------



## hybridzeg8 (Aug 27, 2012)

For all you old skool lovers this has been on craigslist in NH for a little. Intense Cycles M1 Old School Downhill Bike .... its an intense M1 that looks like its from the showroom floor


----------



## hybridzeg8 (Aug 27, 2012)

^^^^ a picture of the M1 in case the add gets deleted


----------



## balog (Dec 5, 2008)

Pretty awsome Intense!


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

That thing is awesome. Is that some kind of steering damper? Never heard of the fork or shock. Looks like all air or elastomer. Great collectors piece. It should be in a museum.


----------



## hybridzeg8 (Aug 27, 2012)

I honestly know nothing about the bike except its for sale on Craigslist. I'm sure if you emailed the address listed in the ad he woul be more than happy to answer your qurstions


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm a huge Intense fan and have been for years. That's an absolutely sweet M1. I can't help but crack a smile when I see one of the originals in good original condition.


----------



## AZ-DH (Jan 13, 2013)

What is the cheapest dh bike stock?


----------



## echo24 (Apr 27, 2012)

AZ-DH said:


> What is the cheapest dh bike stock?


bout 2500 for crap parts


----------



## vicx2ww (Jan 18, 2013)

nice bikes


----------



## johnnyboy.ca (Nov 17, 2012)

modifier said:


> That thing is awesome. Is that some kind of steering damper? Never heard of the fork or shock. Looks like all air or elastomer. Great collectors piece. It should be in a museum.


Yeah, it is a steering damper. Can't quite remember but they might have been the first Hopey ones. A few of my teammates ran them back then ('96). The fork was called ZZyZx ("Zye Zix") It was made by Bullet Bros. Used the Hanebrink internals. Scaled down to 4-8" instead of the 7"-10" travel on the Hanebrinks! They were horrible forks! plastic bushings wore out so fast the forks would wobble. Guys would rebuilt them daily. Also would seize up in wet/muddy conditions. I remember guys drilling holes in the bottom to let water drain out LOL. The rear shock was a Fox Shock. Small bump compliance it did not have!

I'll try to get around to scanning some old race pics from '93 to '98.


----------



## fredro (Jul 7, 2007)

canfield fatty fat!


----------



## twistedlizard720 (Apr 3, 2006)

Pink Bike just posted this today.

Old School Throwback: New World Disorder - Pinkbike

Takes me back to awesome memories of just riding, pushing your limits and having fun. No trails needed, just a hill maybe a shovel and an imagination.

Fredro, that Fatty Fat looks amazing.


----------



## hardmans (Feb 5, 2013)

I too ride an old school Rocky Mountain Pipeline and love it. I am having problems with the rear vanilla R being entirely to soft for me with an 800lbs spring on it and cant seem to find a heavy, say 1400lbs spring any suggestions?


----------



## echo24 (Apr 27, 2012)

hardmans said:


> I too ride an old school Rocky Mountain Pipeline and love it. I am having problems with the rear vanilla R being entirely to soft for me with an 800lbs spring on it and cant seem to find a heavy, say 1400lbs spring any suggestions?


sounds like you need a rebuild or a new shock. im gunna be looking for one come summer for my rm7.

speaking of rm7.......just weighted in tonight at..........40.6lbs. aint shabby for a 2001 hunk of metal :rockon:


----------



## dhcanadian (Feb 10, 2013)

Here is my old rig, sold it a few years ago. It rode alright but the HA was far to steep. The part spec worked good though, actually the old shimano 755 brakes I am still using and they work great.. Not bad for >10yo brakes.


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

dhcanadian said:


> Here is my old rig, sold it a few years ago. It rode alright but the HA was far to steep. The part spec worked good though, actually the old shimano 755 brakes I am still using and they work great.. Not bad for >10yo brakes.


Not bad at all for not just the brakes. A very good fork and all around build from the looks of it.


----------



## AeMc99 (Feb 10, 2013)

Cool!!


----------



## dhcanadian (Feb 10, 2013)

mtbnozpikr said:


> Not bad at all for not just the brakes. A very good fork and all around build from the looks of it.


Yeah it was a great build for 03. My 16yo self worked his ass off building it up haha. I still see some of the older norcos around me but they are dying off pretty quickly.


----------



## TAOS1 (Feb 5, 2013)

Love this thread, takes me back....

How's this for old-school;
I want to say this is a 1993, but maybe someone can confirm?
GT LTS DH with Judy XL's

This was the sickness back int he mid 90's 5"+ travel....still rocking it;


----------



## DubDuck (Apr 27, 2012)

I love these threads of retro bikes! Especially since I got into DH and Free Riding on a 99 Specialized FSR DH and that was less than a year ago! I came a long way over the summer; learned a lot and had to progress to a more modern DH rig. Picked up a 08 Turner DHR. But I wouldn't get rid of the 99 FSR DH; restore it and keep it as a collectors piece.
Check out my video on you tube riding the hell out of my 99 FSR DH at North Star summer 2012; search Pantera Live Wire
Keep those old school bike alive; it's the history of the sport!


----------



## dlooneyone (Mar 20, 2012)

got a 04 foes the fly and I really like it


----------



## johnnyboy.ca (Nov 17, 2012)

TAOS1 said:


> Love this thread, takes me back....
> 
> How's this for old-school;
> I want to say this is a 1993, but maybe someone can confirm?
> ...


Newer than '93. I think those came out in '97 (your version at least, there were earlier versions with less travel and a casted upper link instead of the milled one). I raced on one. It was a good bike at the time. Designed by Jim Busby.


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

hardmans said:


> I too ride an old school Rocky Mountain Pipeline and love it. I am having problems with the rear vanilla R being entirely to soft for me with an 800lbs spring on it and cant seem to find a heavy, say 1400lbs spring any suggestions?


how much do you weigh? i have a few springs from my old pipeline, not sure off the top of my head but i have a #950 i think. send me a PM


----------



## ryank 5 (Feb 22, 2013)

I have a trike.


----------



## DubDuck (Apr 27, 2012)

My crome is shining just like an icicle,
I ride around town on my low rider tricycle.


----------



## twistedlizard720 (Apr 3, 2006)

hardmans said:


> I too ride an old school Rocky Mountain Pipeline and love it. I am having problems with the rear vanilla R being entirely to soft for me with an 800lbs spring on it and cant seem to find a heavy, say 1400lbs spring any suggestions?


Maybe check with Risse Racing? They have a thing for rebuilding old school suspension.

Risse Racing - The suspension Specialists


----------



## Nargs11 (Mar 6, 2013)

Thats a rig looks sweet


----------



## retrofred (Jan 19, 2004)

I have to say I love this post. I love the older simple styling of the FSR type rear that were the standard. Was why I loved my M1, Spec DH, and now my azonic recoil that I just found on eBay. Once I get it built I'll post a shot of her. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tomas.t (Mar 13, 2013)

Old but wery sweet!


----------



## retrofred (Jan 19, 2004)

So here's the frame and the first thing I'm changing is the rear Romic shock. Looks old and after cleaning it today, the bushings are shot and the damping is not so good. So I got a new Fox Van RC coming for it. Also picked some Easton Havoc DH wheels from Jenson's the other day. Can't wait to get her all built up for this weekend and hopefully ride.

The one thing I was surprised was that the bearings are all still smooth and have no play in them. 
Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## colin1 (Jan 6, 2009)

retrofred said:


>


I like that bike, dude - save for the interupted seat tube (and probably some angles) it doesn't seem that different from more modern designs like the ones from YT Industries. I guess what I'm saying is four-bar is still doing it.

I'd like to see it built up when you are done.
Colin


----------



## retrofred (Jan 19, 2004)

I'll post some pictures of it once it's done. Hopefully Sunday morning I'll have all finished. Got my fox shock in this and installed. It will correct the angles that the frame suffered from with the Romic that came stock. The Romic were the incorrect length. The frame was supposed to come with a 8.75" and Romic was 9"









Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

retrofred said:


> I'll post some pictures of it once it's done. Hopefully Sunday morning I'll have all finished. Got my fox shock in this and installed. It will correct the angles that the frame suffered from with the Romic that came stock. The Romic were the incorrect length. The frame was supposed to come with a 8.75" and Romic was 9"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Always liked the look of those frames. Can't wait to see it finished


----------



## retrofred (Jan 19, 2004)

Yah having to have wait till Sunday morning to build it is killing me. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## retrofred (Jan 19, 2004)

So all need to do is put the chain on and she's done.









Only thing I might do is change the stem to a direct mount to lower the front and a heavier spring.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

That Azonic looks good. What is the model? I can't read it and want to add it to my vintage DH bikes folder with proper name.


----------



## retrofred (Jan 19, 2004)

That's a Recoil

Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Apr 29, 2006)

modifier said:


> That Azonic looks good. What is the model? I can't read it and want to add it to my vintage DH bikes folder with proper name.


Looks like an X-Tension Recoil.


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

In the photo it looks like it says "32 or 28 Tension" ??



retrofred said:


> That's a Recoil
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

it's an azonic xtension recoil, commonly known as just the recoil


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

ferday said:


> it's an azonic xtension recoil, commonly known as just the recoil


Thanks.

Looks like it was made by Intense.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

it was made by xtension...


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> it was made by xtension...


Unless you have insider info then Intense made it for xtension. I have 4 Intenses and recognize most of the frame parts as theirs with a few unique parts.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

yeah, you're right, because they don't make ripoffs in china... 
seriously though, you might wanna do a little more homework. xtension still sells the xtm(the actual model name of this bike) all these years later. absolutely nothing to do with intense...

see for yourself...


----------



## colin1 (Jan 6, 2009)

retrofred said:


> Chill-looking Azonic
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks for posting it up man


----------



## Schmidts454 (Mar 12, 2013)

*Hardtail build*

Almost done. Need an axle, though.


----------



## retrofred (Jan 19, 2004)

It's interesting that they advertise the xx tension DH frame has 10" travel and a 66° head angle. I measured my azonic recoil (same as xx tension) with a domain dual crown and it has measured head angle of 64°. Will post some new shots of it later now that it's all finished. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## retrofred (Jan 19, 2004)

Here's a finished shot it. Took it for a ride and remembered how crappy a DH pedals on flat ground.









Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## echo24 (Apr 27, 2012)

thats the great thing about the old school dh bikes. they were meant for dh/fr only. only crazy guys tried riding them long distances yet alone uphill. 

ive been riding a ht for 6 years and finally got a fully again. now i go between my rm7 and my echo 24" trials depending on if i want to huck off of walls or if i want to fine tune some skills. but after the bmx track dries up, ill be taking my ns and rm down there


----------



## TAOS1 (Feb 5, 2013)

Some sickness on the last couple pages! This is my 1996 LTS-DH with 1998 (99) Boxxer Pro's. Fun bike and was the DH to have back in the late 90's....before you make any comments on the stem....I know, I know, but it's a medium frame and I'm 6'. Cockpit was a little tight, feels comfortable now :thumbsup:


----------



## T0T1 (Apr 7, 2013)

*Giant ATX DH TEAM*

This is my Giant DH TEAM, I think this was the 2000 ATX model 
whit a White Brothers DH2 fork 180mm


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

T0T1 said:


> This is my Giant DH TEAM, I think this was the 2000 ATX model


They've come a long way since then to the current Glory. Great post!


----------



## Schmidts454 (Mar 12, 2013)

Rotor's on backwards


----------



## kmayHD (Mar 26, 2013)

Sweet thread! I just picked up and 03 Norco VPS, traded my trail bike and 300 bucks for it. I had to give it a good cleaning, and tweak it a little bit, but man am i stoked on this bike. Its heavyyyy duty, which is what I need (big guy). Here she is all cleaned up this mornin....


----------



## johnnyboy.ca (Nov 17, 2012)

modifier said:


> Unless you have insider info then Intense made it for xtension. I have 4 Intenses and recognize most of the frame parts as theirs with a few unique parts.


Most certainly NOT made by Intense. China knock off.


----------



## Sp4rt4cus (Jul 18, 2009)

Any Yeti DH-9 or Schwinn Straight 8 riders still out there? Need a new rear hub? I picked up two edco big rock (the swiss one) hubs awhile back when I was restoring an old straight 8 and I have the spare on Ebay. Its never laced- here's a link: Edco Big Rock Swiss Made Hub RARE Yeti DH 9 Schwinn Straight 8 | eBay

Just thought that if someone out there needed one, this would be the place to find them


----------



## aristocat (Apr 19, 2013)

*My Ride*

My Ride.

Just restored fully.







sorry for the pictures.


----------



## S2KG (May 11, 2013)

This has to be the BEST thread I have ever come across!!
I literally got a hard on looking at all of the old school builds! 

I can't wait until I get my hands on an old school rig, I will definitely post pictures once I have it.


----------



## S2KG (May 11, 2013)

I sadly no longer have these bikes, but I since I just found the pictures on my old computer I figured I would throw the up here!


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

sick BB7

i still run mine and love it, with all her quirks LOL


----------



## TAOS1 (Feb 5, 2013)

*White Brothers DH fork*

Just scored this off a buddy.

White Brothers DH fork with Hayes Disc

MRP chain guide

Burly gear from a time when 50lb DH rigs were the norm


----------



## S2KG (May 11, 2013)

That is SICK!


----------



## Gnome_1080 (May 20, 2013)

Hey do any of you guys have any advice on a chain guide for 2002 giant team dh am tryin to bring it back to life but the custom giant guide and bash guard are not in good shape was thinking e13 srs but not sure how to mount it as there is only one mount bolt and it fits around bb please help guys I'm at a loss


----------



## xmartin86x (May 5, 2013)

Hellow all! I'm new here and building a new project! i've got a '03 Norco Nitro and recently i've bought a '05 Norco VPS A-line frame and Boxxer U-turn fork from Flatoutcycles. Both items are in great condition. I'm trying something new, DH/FR, hence the new project. 









So i might need some advice


----------



## DHGallot (May 29, 2013)

Not the oldest bike ever but this is my 06 VP Free. When i'm done, *everything* is going to be brand new (minus the frame of course)


----------



## TAOS1 (Feb 5, 2013)

*1998 gt sts dh*

My current build

1998 GT STS DH
Running SID 100mm forks
XTR shifters, cranks, brakes, XT rear derailleur
Tomac bars
and some old Ringle bling

About 85% complete


----------



## devayzek (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi! Can anyone provide so more info about this frame? I've surfed web all across and I've found so few. U can use razhevd*at*ya.ru to mail me. Thank you in advance!:thumbsup:


----------



## devayzek (Jun 4, 2013)

modifier said:


> Way cool.


Hi! Can anyone provide so more info about this frame (POST #161) GP RAD 1? I've surfed web all across and I've found so few. U can use razhevd*at*ya.ru to mail me. Thank you in advance!


----------



## suspman (Dec 2, 2005)

Here's my old school ('03 DHR) bought to life now w tons of mods. Riding it right now, super sick!


----------



## onelove1240 (Mar 12, 2008)

*08 Morewood*

Here is my 08 Morewood Izimu 
2012 Boxxer RC
2012 Vivid Air
2013 Zee cranks
200? XT brakes 
mismatched wheels


----------



## retrofred (Jan 19, 2004)

So I am selling azonic recoil. Decided to ho with a new bike this season. The frame is up on ebay and Pinkbike. Asking 450.00 shipped free in the U.S.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

onelove1240 said:


> Here is my 08...


holy crap. you know you're old school when the kids are posting up their "old school" bikes that are way newer than your "new school" bike...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

my favorite bike of all time


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

mike we are all getting very old


----------



## TAOS1 (Feb 5, 2013)

Posted in the GT section, but I thought I'd post it here too...this frame was originally owned by a sponsored GT DH Rider that I used to ride a lot with. I'm stoked to have it.

1998 GT-STS-DH 
Rock Shox SID 100mm fork 
all XTR (except the rear derailleur XT) 
Tomac DH bars 
SPIN rear wheel 
World Force black diamond front rim 
Ringle seatpost 
Ringle Skewer front 
Ringle headset


----------



## The carpenter (Jun 28, 2013)

*My khs fetish*


----------



## Gnome_1080 (May 20, 2013)

*2002 giant team dh*

Nearly
Finished rebuild will be adjusting chain line tomorrow. 
Giant bomber forks 
diante headset,
giant oversize bars, 
race face38t single ring,
fsa crankset,e13srs chainguide and guard,
sram x9 9speed 11-32t rear cassette and derailleur 
sram x9 15x100 front hub sram x9 12x135 rear hub both on alex rims 
rock shox pro deluxe rear shock 
bengal helix 1.1 hydraulic brakes


----------



## retrofred (Jan 19, 2004)

Gnome_1080 said:


> Nearly
> Finished rebuild will be adjusting chain line tomorrow.
> Giant bomber forks
> diante headset,
> ...


I have to say that the fork is ill matched to the frame. That frame gets a little over 8"of travel to the 5" of travel that the fork gets.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Gnome_1080 (May 20, 2013)

Yeh understand that interim measure till I can afford some boxxers


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

TAOS1 said:


> 1998 GT-STS-DH
> 
> View attachment 808233


That's interesting linkage. It looks like it would work except for the unsprung weight aspect. How about a detailed pic for the sake of posterity? How's it ride?


----------



## roxtar (Sep 7, 2009)

modifier said:


> That's interesting linkage. It looks like it would work except for the unsprung weight aspect. How about a detailed pic for the sake of posterity? How's it ride?


The GT STS was king of the world back in the day.


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

TAOS1 said:


> Posted in the GT section, but I thought I'd post it here too...this frame was originally owned by a sponsored GT DH Rider that I used to ride a lot with. I'm stoked to have it.
> 
> 1998 GT-STS-DH
> Rock Shox SID 100mm fork
> ...


That STS LTS wasn't GT's downhill bike. It was a Lite "all mountain" bike. The Lobo was their DH bike of that era.


----------



## Hank Moody (Apr 15, 2013)

*97 San Andreas*

Just finished this, oh wait a minute I'm still working on it. Mountain cycle San Andreas with Look fournales fork, I always wanted one when they came out, bought this frame and rebuilt it. Bought the forks from Spain. going to have some fun on it this year.


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

Who makes that fork and how much travel does it have? Looks like a cool build.


----------



## Hank Moody (Apr 15, 2013)

It's a Look fournales, they don't make them any more, it's says in the booklet that it has 80mm travel but it feels like more to me. I just like linkage forks.


----------



## roxtar (Sep 7, 2009)

Hank Moody said:


> Just finished this, oh wait a minute I'm still working on it. I always wanted one when they came out, bought this frame and rebuilt it. Bought the forks from Spain. going to have some fun on it this year.
> View attachment 816589


Very nice. I remember lusting after either a San Andreas or a C-Dale SuperV.
Ended up with a SV.
BTW, are you sure you don't mean 1997 instead of 2007?


----------



## roxtar (Sep 7, 2009)

OK, while this isn't a DH bike, I thought this would be a good place to show off a great ebay find.
An old school pair of C-Dale DH pants from the Missy and Miles Volvo/Cannondale era.
Like new condition and they fit me perfectly.
$5 opening bid took them.



Now just need to find the matching jersey.


----------



## Michal740 (Sep 16, 2012)

My '04 IH Downhill World Cup. Love this bike. It came with Boxxer fork,but I put Manitou Sherman Slider+ on it and Answer 780 DH bars recently.


----------



## roxtar (Sep 7, 2009)

I love that an '04 is considered "old school".
My everyday ride is a much modified '01 Intense Uzzi.


----------



## one-eyed_joe (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi there, I just wanted to share my old DH rig. It's a 98 Kona Stab ( They used to hand make them back then.)
I built it with Hanebrink 8 inch travel usd forks which pretty much disentegrated within 6 months lol.

Cartridge leaked every month and had to be shipped back to the manufacturer. The spring guide shattered, the seals were awful and the lower/axle clamp even detached on the spring side mid run in Les Gets!

The L and M cranks were nice and the hope v2s were great though. The Mavic D321s were/are indestructable.

As were the Hope Big 'uns. The rear shock was a Fox Vanilla Rx and It had BETD travel plates to take it from 5.75 to 7 inches of rear travel.








I think in this pic it was built up with 2002 Rockshox at the time.


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

My bro rockin his 01 Schwinn Straight 8 at Mammoth.


----------



## Samantha Lopez (Aug 24, 2013)

This looks old.. But is this a true GT Bike? model?


----------



## twistedlizard720 (Apr 3, 2006)

I can't remember if I posted pictures and a breakdown of my latest addition. I think I did already post pics of it, so forgive my broke memory.

Santa Cruz Super 8 ('02 or '03)
Fox DHX 4.0
'04 Marz Monster T
Race Face cranks, bars, stem
T.H.E. (Toby Henderson Enterprises) Hoops!!
XO shifting 
Avid Code 5 brakes
Brake Therapy Floating rear brake kit
$800

















Fuzzy cell pic of both rigs....and my '06 Fuel EX








Also a link to Kranked 2. One of my favorite Freeride Movies.

Kranked 2 - YouTube


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

10 years old is "old-school"?


----------



## twistedlizard720 (Apr 3, 2006)

I think it is debatable. Mountain bikes in general have come a long way since their introduction to the market in the late '70's early '80's. So if we are speaking in terms of how long the mountain bike has been around, 10 years is essentially a third of its history or about a quarter since its invention. (is invention the right term for it?) To boot, UCI didn't adopt Downhill as a discipline until 1990.

If we are talking the bicycle in general, which has been around since the early 1800's, then yes, not old school.

More cool stuff.

1998 UCI Downhill Champion 
1998 Sunn Radical + - BikePedia

Old School Tech: Cannondale Fulcrum - Pinkbike


----------



## LunchBox (Sep 9, 2013)

*My Dinosaur...*

Old School Rocky Mountain Slayer. 8" Marzo Drop-Off, Raceface North Shore cranks and rings, custom KORE guide, XTR, and custom built 24" rear Single Wide...because I destroyed every 26" rear wheel I ever had.

I'm just getting back into this...I wish I had my old DBRX6 with the Stratos MX6 to post up...but I sold it years ago!


----------



## twistedlizard720 (Apr 3, 2006)

Lunch-Box said:


> Old School Rocky Mountain Slayer. 8" Marzo Drop-Off, Raceface North Shore cranks and rings, custom KORE guide, XTR, and custom built 24" rear Single Wide...because I destroyed every 26" rear wheel I ever had.
> 
> I'm just getting back into this...I wish I had my old DBRX6 with the Stratos MX6 to post up...but I sold it years ago!
> 
> ...


Maybe you need a set of these bad boys!









Sweet looking bike! I was just thinking about the Reaper of that generation a few days ago!


----------



## Gnome_1080 (May 20, 2013)

*Added r1 forks and azonic outlaw rims*







finally finished the bike change chain guide to truvativ r1 180mm forks and azonic outlaw rims


----------



## TAOS1 (Feb 5, 2013)

iheartbicycles said:


> That STS LTS wasn't GT's downhill bike. It was a Lite "all mountain" bike. The Lobo was their DH bike of that era.


Sorry, this is a little late.....but;

Actually, this was one of 3 GT DH rigs at that time...they had the aluminium LTS-DH, the thermoplastic (carbon) STS-DH and the Lobo.....

Check it:
http://mtb-kataloge.de/Bikekataloge/PDF/GT/1997.pdf
http://mtb-kataloge.de/Bikekataloge/PDF/GT/1998.pdf

The "all mountain bike" was the DS "Duelsport"


----------



## twistedlizard720 (Apr 3, 2006)

That is Awesome!! The suspension on the RTS in the '97 catalog looks similar to the new Angle Optimized Suspension from GT.


----------



## allix2456 (Sep 28, 2013)

My '99 Balfa BB7, with matching Vanilla R. Most of the other parts are from about 2005 when the previous owner built it up. I posted this up on pinkbike recently, but maybe it'll get more love in this thread =P
From what I can tell it was the 8th production BB7 made, and it was only ridden once before I bought it.
The thing I love most about the bike is how easy it is to peddle up the trail, for a 50# DH bike, it climbs better than my hardtail 29er....
Also, why on earth did telescoping seat posts go out of style, that thing is literally the most convenient thing I own!


----------



## BAKEDOUT (Oct 31, 2013)

1999 FSR S-works DH 2004 Marzocchi Super T Pro, the rest is stock, believe that!!!! Frame welded, front fork bolt broke, fixed it, lets RIDE!!!!


----------



## DoTheWork_RideTheTrail (Nov 4, 2009)

*Is 2005 "old"?*

I have this nice old DHR that has been hanging around after only one season of racing. I cleaned it up but cannot decide whether to build it up further or offer it for sale as is, sans brakes, shifter, cables, grips and pedals. Seems like a good starter for someone on a budget....


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

*Old school Turner (2001)*

Took the old girl out of the shed yesterday.

Hopefully I will be able to spruce her up and get out next summer... With new suspension bits.


----------



## taikuri (Oct 22, 2012)

Sorry about the shitty quality of that photo, its all i got, my 1st DH bike back in a days, might be 1995, can't remember what was the model, some steel frame Specialized, with Marz DH3, Magura brakes and all the good stuff


----------



## COLIN M (Mar 26, 2009)

*Og dhs mc.*


----------



## jpaulusma (Jan 1, 2011)

Team animal rode downhill on these!


----------



## jpaulusma (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## jpaulusma (Jan 1, 2011)

That's weird


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

Old school Manitou DH bike


----------



## DeathWish (Oct 2, 2013)

rippin on my 07 kingfisher 2


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

My (2nd) THS-1





































Some Canadian steel. Odd bike. Never felt right on it. Beautiful welding/brazing.












twistedlizard720 said:


> tp://images.ridemonkey.com


A friend rode one of those for the 98 season. Said it rode nice and soaked up big hits like nothing else. Some scumbag stole it at the Worlds in Mte. Ste. Anne.


----------



## SeaHag (Jul 14, 2011)

After breaking my 3rd GIANT full suspension frame this fall, I decided to shop for something truly BURLY to stand up to the riding I like to do. My budget won't allow for today's best technology so I went shopping on PinkBike's classifieds and got a killer deal on this 2006 Santa Cruz VP Free that just needed some TLC and a refreshing. The geometry on this bike already has me feeling more stable on the bike and I'm dying for this long winter to end so I can take it for a spin. This is a big step up from the 4" trail bikes I've had thus-far.

I've added new Hayes Prime Pro brakes, a new KS E-10 dropper post, the 750mm TITEC bar off my old bike and a FOX DHX 5.0 Coil shock to replace the blown Progressive suspension shock that was stock. Still to come is a new drivetrain...rings, cogs, and chain.


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

DFA said:


> My (2nd) THS-1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That Foes/ironhorse looks like it'll still take a beating, today. A testament to solid, simple design.


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

here is my 04 Santa Cruz V10 rebuild in process


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

akacoke said:


> here is my 04 Santa Cruz V10 rebuild in process
> 
> View attachment 879760
> 
> ...


 looks flexy


----------



## retrofred (Jan 19, 2004)

Why a monster t? Seem ill mated to the V10.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## ftbjoe (Oct 21, 2004)

You also need to chop those bars in half to be era accurate. Looks good though.


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

ftbjoe said:


> You also need to chop those bars in half to be era accurate. Looks good though.


It's looking like a lightweight build!


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

lol, its going be light and nimble as hell. 

thanks for the comments guys. ill keep the updates coming as i go, gotta sort out a few things


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

akacoke said:


> lol, its going be light and nimble as hell.
> 
> thanks for the comments guys. ill keep the updates coming as i go, gotta sort out a few things


Love what you're doing to the classic V10. Don't cut those bars! BTW, what bars are those anyway? Thinking of just polishing mine or buying outright... can't decide.

Oh, and when you update pics, can you do it at the end of the thread? Thanks.


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

yes, it will definitely be a new post. 


the bars are kore torsion 810mm, 15mm rise i think. for some reason i dont like riser bars on my suspension bikes this one the rise is very low. close to flat . i bought it brand new from a PB member's ebay store. and the decals were coming off during shipping. i could easily chip it with my figure nails. so i decided to wet sand and polish it. took me like an hour, but i didnt wanna go thru trouble returning it, honestly if i knew i wouldve paid more to get a chromag or spank polished bar. its worth it, but its just a lot of work involved


----------



## BigAirGar1 (Feb 24, 2008)

Here's mine 2004 Canfield F1 - Plush since i put the 40 on it. Had the original White Bros 2.0 DH which was death.


----------



## benmillstein (Apr 22, 2014)

I have a cannondale super v freeride that I love, but it's pretty heavy and the rear shocks don't lock out. I was thinking of getting a cannondale super v raven 2000 that's available used cause it's a carbon fiber frame and has lock out suspension, but the travel is a little less. Anyone care to weigh in?


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

I've got an '05 Giant Faith 2 that is still kicking.... I keep it around as a spare rig or a loaner for my friends.


----------



## larsbaby (Apr 11, 2005)

benmillstein said:


> I have a cannondale super v freeride that I love, but it's pretty heavy and the rear shocks don't lock out. I was thinking of getting a cannondale super v raven 2000 that's available used cause it's a carbon fiber frame and has lock out suspension, but the travel is a little less. Anyone care to weigh in?


Pics,pics,pics!


----------



## gorgice (Jul 30, 2012)

my lil scott high octane. bought it for little money, restored it as much as i could
lovin' it so far


----------



## Prairiedownhill (Jul 15, 2014)

*Lovin' the old bike*

I ride a 2001 Santa Cruz Bullit. The frame's still rock solid, and the guy I bought it from had it custom built with some sweet extras: D321 rims, a 3" Gazzaloddi front tire, and Hayes purple brakes. Not a bad bike for $450 and $200 worth of parts. I'd love to ride a new DH, but until then the Bullit will handle pretty much anything I can give it. Sorry the pic uploader is screwing up on me so I can't get any pictures on here.


----------



## twistedlizard720 (Apr 3, 2006)

Prairiedownhill said:


> I ride a 2001 Santa Cruz Bullit. The frame's still rock solid, and the guy I bought it from had it custom built with some sweet extras: D321 rims, a 3" Gazzaloddi front tire, and Hayes purple brakes. Not a bad bike for $450 and $200 worth of parts. I'd love to ride a new DH, but until then the Bullit will handle pretty much anything I can give it. Sorry the pic uploader is screwing up on me so I can't get any pictures on here.


I've got those same rims and brakes on my '01 S8! The brakes are a little tired, but wheels are strong as ever.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

D321's on my straight 8! Have held up 10x better then the old sun ringle double wide's and Mammoth rims I once had!


----------



## mhower86 (May 25, 2014)

Cool pics! Brings back memories from when I first got into downhill when I was a kid I loved my chumba wumba bikes,

Racing my chumba wumba Zulu in 2002


----------



## arvboy (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi Everyone, just trying the revive the thread. I'm buying a 2006 Sta Cruz VP free tomorrow.. see below:









Seahag i was wondering how much you purchased the vp free. To be honest, i really wanted to buy a newer bike but i just bought a new hardrock and upgraded the parts for xc.. now i'm really digging the single tracks and DH and can't use my hardtail for it. So i'm buying this.

seller says its got new wheels and boxxer dual crowns. Looks like they are boxxer world cup ones. The guy is looking for $775. decent deal? comments would be welcome

I'm also looking at a specialized demo 2006.. $750 pretty bone stock but it's located far away it would be a 4 hour trip so i might go with the vp free.

btw this is a medium 19" frame and i'm 5'6 but the top tube length of 23.2 inches work for me based on measurements.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

arvboy said:


> Hi Everyone, just trying the revive the thread. I'm buying a 2006 Sta Cruz VP free tomorrow.. see below:
> 
> View attachment 921310
> 
> ...


I'd go for the SC over the Demo, but it only has one fork on it...


----------



## SeaHag (Jul 14, 2011)

arvboy said:


> Hi Everyone, just trying the revive the thread. I'm buying a 2006 Sta Cruz VP free tomorrow.. see below:
> 
> View attachment 921310
> 
> ...


I picked up my VP Free on Pinkbike's classifieds for $500 CAD...about $470 in USD. Course I had to pay about $75 to ship it from B.C. Mine had blown the stock shock, so I picked up a FOX DHX 5.0 coil from another Pinkbike user for $140. I added a dropper post and updated the brakes to a new set of Hayes Prime Pros...so all total I have around $900 invested. I love the bike. It allows me to ride much more agressively than my previous trail bikes did and the long suspension has saved my ass when I got in too deep a handful of times already. If you are getting it fully functioning for $775 I'd say GRAB IT!!


----------



## colin1 (Jan 6, 2009)

19" frame on a 5'6" dude, though...if the only reason you're not checking out the other bike is that it's a 4-hour drive, consider you only have to do that drive once. I'd drive pretty far to get the proper bike


----------



## Stuart65 (Sep 7, 2014)

I'm trying to fix up an axonic xtension,can you tell me what rear hub width they need? 
12MM X ? .Mine doesn't have replaceable derailuer hanger. They are hard to find any details on, if anyone know's a link? What hole do most people use in the rear linkage? Mines got manitou metel shock without canister and bomber 888rc forks. Thanks


----------



## crazyazmtnbiker (Dec 4, 2006)

*Conejo Bikes DH and Freeride!*

The Conejo AP/5.... A USA designed, made, and machined bike that had 4.5" to 7.5" of travel and was a very basic design! A free ride and dh bike with long travel, elevated chainstay, with a passive pivot active suspension. There was talk before they stopped producing bikes that they were working on a DH frame that was dual shock with 12"-14" of rear travel called the "Harvey"! Another rumor is the company is considering restarting production of their bicycle frames in aluminum and titanium with production in Arizona.


----------



## rangelinenaturepreserve (Jun 15, 2006)

roxtar said:


> OK, while this isn't a DH bike, I thought this would be a good place to show off a great ebay find.
> An old school pair of C-Dale DH pants from the Missy and Miles Volvo/Cannondale era.
> Like new condition and they fit me perfectly.
> $5 opening bid took them.
> ...


I have the same pants but blue. I have the matching red jersey to your pants. Size XL. I could part with it for the right price. Let me know if you are interested


----------



## rangelinenaturepreserve (Jun 15, 2006)

....


----------



## taprackbang (Jun 5, 2014)

My 2005 Kona Coiler Primo..my monster truck..solid bike.


----------



## NShoreNeil (Dec 7, 2014)

I recently picked up a Rocky Mountain DH Race series bike that I plan on getting tune up. I'm hoping all it needs is a tune up but is it worth fixing if it needs more? The frame has been signed by Wade Simmons, a local (BC, Canada) "Godfathers of Freeride" but haven't confirmed.


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

NShoreNeil said:


> I recently picked up a Rocky Mountain DH Race series bike that I plan on getting tune up. I'm hoping all it needs is a tune up but is it worth fixing if it needs more? The frame has been signed by Wade Simmons, a local (BC, Canada) "Godfathers of Freeride" but haven't confirmed.


I wouldn't put more money into it. Riding that thing down North Shore trails is gonna be tough. I don't doubt that Wade signed that, but what's a signature worth?

Ride it til it breaks, buddy! =) You have the most awesome trails... lucky!


----------



## NShoreNeil (Dec 7, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. This is my first DH bike and not going to get into anything gnarly. Bought it to ride it. It didn't cost me much. If I do break it what front/rear shocks are available as cheapest replacement?


----------



## hamtaro (Dec 2, 2014)

*XS Speed*









1996 rocky mountain XS Speed. Spent all its life as an everything bike.
Super deluxe rear shock is toast and needs replacing but unsure what to do as its 170mm eye to eye. Still my favourite ride...it still does the odd trip out here and there.


----------



## colin1 (Jan 6, 2009)

hamtaro said:


> View attachment 948484
> 
> 
> 1996 rocky mountain XS Speed.


I like your bike, but I like even more the sentiment you express towards it and that you still ride it on occasion


----------



## BubulinaDH (May 1, 2015)

Anyone got a pdf manual for a '08 GT DHI Pro?Cheers


----------



## DonRettep666 (May 7, 2015)

*Frame identification*














Hi all, I have problem, I bought nice full suspension frame to replace my hardtail. But seller don't know what is it. Nobody can tell what brand/make is this. There's no serial numbers, any stickers. It's simple single pivot, but with a lot of travel. I bought it with 200mm DNM Raimon shock, but it's a bit small and there fits 241mm shock. There are two more holes under actual position shock mount, it change geometry a bit. Frame has needle roller bearings. Seatpost size is 31.8mm, and 1,1/8" steerer tube. I bought it without dearilleur hanger, it's unusual because it must be mounted on inner side of frame. But i found very simillar on the internet, on that site they say it fits various Votec frames (here is link: http://pilo.co.il/d422-derailleur-hanger-for-votec#.VUvSbI7tmko ). In my opinion paint is original, or very good panted because it's under steer's, bearings etc. Simillar to RB Bandit, DunCon Transalp, Cannondale Super V DH, Sekim but more heavy, solid, massive and with bigger travel.
I think it's all. There are all photos of bike/frame in full resolution : https://drive.google.com/folderview...JVRnR6MDJsR2hCTktFbVZsSGZoM3psc1E&usp=sharing

Thanks in advance, I'm hope somebody know something about it  
Sorry for bad english...


----------



## dc40 (Oct 4, 2013)

Mongoose AMP research (early 90's).... I cracked the frame and forks so many times, but AMP warranty was great. Mammoth was my first ever DH race... took 2nd in the jr. men... not bad for FL kid only riding quarry pits in FL.


----------



## thepearl (Jun 17, 2015)

ive got a spooky project x im in the process of fixing the front wheel on


----------



## thepearl (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## mtbchad (Jul 24, 2007)

I'm still riding my 2001 Kona Stinky Five. I still use it for DH and FR as well as general around town riding. I even ride to and from work (just over 2 mi) like 4 days a week. As you can see I replaced the OE Fox Vanilla R coilover with a Manitou Swinger Air 4 way which is super plush and has never bottomed out. Great pedal platform. I replaced the OE Z1 fork with a '03 Marzocchi Z1 FR with the venerated HSCV cartridge and full oil bath. I keep thinking about getting a newer bike (this weighs about 50lbs) to save weight etc and then I go out on my Stinky and come back with a huge grin on my face. This bike is just so much fun.








Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## TAOS1 (Feb 5, 2013)

Nice Stinky! Always like them, never had one



thepearl said:


> ive got a spooky project x im in the process of fixing the front wheel on


This bike always blew me away...back in 1997/98 I was racing DH at Ski Plattekill in upstate NY. The Spooky dudes were always at the race and we'd raise hell at night...place had camping in the parking lot....They were still kind of protoryping that rig at the time...one dudes name was Jack and the other guy's name was Chris...I was hoping to starting riding "for" them the following season, but I ended up moving to Colorado..I was racing my GT LTS DH...see below, still got it..good times


----------



## TAOS1 (Feb 5, 2013)

Nice Stinky! Always like them, never had one



thepearl said:


> ive got a spooky project x im in the process of fixing the front wheel on


This bike always blew me away...back in 1997/98 I was racing DH at Ski Plattekill in upstate NY. The Spooky dudes were always at the race and we'd raise hell at night...place had camping in the parking lot....They were still kind of protoryping that rig at the time...one dudes name was Jack and the other guy's name was Chris...I was hoping to starting riding "for" them the following season, but I ended up moving to Colorado..I was racing my GT LTS DH...see below, still got it..good times


----------



## the_owl (Jul 31, 2009)

My San Andreas with a 5 bolt triple and Dc Shiver. 1" bar.
Still hanging in the rack


----------



## M1_joel (Mar 9, 2004)

here are mine












Brooklyn TMX




231mm rotor - lol


my latest and last DH bike


----------



## Tigerstripe40 (May 4, 2008)

Here is a 2005 Astrix Havoc frame that I am thinking about building up.

I cannibalized it a few years back to build up a Yeti 303 RDH.


----------



## ajd245246 (Sep 1, 2008)

Coming out of the wood works here.

My Coiler will be turning 10y/o in a few months. 
Still my regular ride and all stock except for brakes and routine maintenance (fork services, tires, occasional derailleur adjustment).

Bike is a tank.

IMG_0090 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr


----------



## rock-rod (Sep 3, 2012)

First time poster long time lurker. Adding my Kona to the mix 


yes i spent a ton of money on updating it but I really love this bike.


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

2 stinkys


----------



## Bertuldo Baludoy (Aug 15, 2016)

Hi, I just bought a 2003 Specialized Big Hit... any advise on what I need to do to get this rig ready for some serious riding?


----------



## rock-rod (Sep 3, 2012)

fatcat said:


> 2 stinkys


The black one - is that same bike frame on ebay? Looks hawt.


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

Here is my finsihed build of the 04 v10

its 52lbs!!! :cornut:


----------



## rock-rod (Sep 3, 2012)

^^ that's badazz.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

I love that bikes from yesterday were mostly all still built from 7005 series aluminum, 7-9" of travel and hydraulic brakes and for the most part can be built with today's components. just like today's dh rigs! Although today's bikes are slightly lighter


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

Foes, cannondale, intense, turner, mountain cycle , gt, all 6000 series


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

Great thread, I rebuilt a 2006 Kona Coiler Deluxe last winter and rode Highland with it this summer: it killed it, I can't believe that back when I had this bike and lived out west I didn't ride it on the Shore...it's easily as capable at the Dirtbag I had and 10 pounds lighter.


----------



## GuzziBen (May 18, 2015)

*1998 Haro MX-3*

Picked up for $275 because I love the Judy XL, the rear coil shock came apart, mounted (backward) a Fox air shock and couldn't believe the plush! So some other things happened- built wheels for disc brake and installed a Saint 2x9 integrated shifter set.


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

Sold my V10 nick name tank , it will be forever missed.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

the OG V10 is easily one of my favorite bikes ever...


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

here is my other DH old skool kona stab supreme . selling this one too. getting into fat biking more. dont need this much bike


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

2006 Kona Coiler Deluxe, nearly complete rebuild in 2016 and killing it in it's second season with me. Coincidentally, the XTerra is also an '06 and is still killing it.


----------



## Kviste (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## evobeaner (Aug 16, 2008)

I had them and they turned out to be the most durable ones compared to the ones now.
Nice sticky and wide.


----------



## ChrisSp8s (May 14, 2017)

Here's my old school Straight 8 up at Thunder Mountain last month. I polished the swingarms and made some replica stickers, had the pull shock rebuilt a few years back and just replaced the fork seals. The old Hayes brakes are still working awesome too.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

The Lawwill Suspension, one of the greatest suspension designs on earth!


----------



## trailjammer (Jun 13, 2007)

dc40 said:


> Mongoose AMP research (early 90's).... I cracked the frame and forks so many times, but AMP warranty was great. Mammoth was my first ever DH race... took 2nd in the jr. men... not bad for FL kid only riding quarry pits in FL.
> 
> View attachment 991103


This is awesome. Brings back some memories for sure. I should dig up my pic. I may have been racing in that same class against you at Mammoth. I took 1st in my first DH race on a Super V with carbon swing arm lol. Seeing these bikes are awesome. The Risse Triple front fork. I was sponsored by Risse for their rear shock. Awesome.

Anybody want to buy a Santa Cruz Super 8 in good condition? Boxer Triple clamp forks. Just been sitting in my garage. I don't ride it anymore.


----------



## Woody407 (Jun 15, 2020)

*Old Stinker*

How about a nice 06 Stinky with Boxxer Race forks, DHX 3.0 coil shock, recently refitted with 800mm bars and Zees front and rear. Old but fun, and still gets down the hills beautifully (if not up them!)


----------



## JohnnyFoes (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## Mudguard (Apr 14, 2009)

JohnnyFoes said:


> FOES


Is that a Curnutt shock on it?


----------



## Bansheevod (Oct 30, 2020)

That's my oldschool downhill beast :thumbsup:

Banshee Scream


----------



## filip.vrany (Jan 3, 2021)

Second hand oldshools are absolutely the best..I do not ride anything else.. 










made this yesterday..maybe it brings you pleasure too..


----------



## Nick_M (Jan 16, 2015)

filip.vrany said:


> Second hand oldshools are absolutely the best..I do not ride anything else..
> 
> View attachment 1914131
> 
> ...


that is quality content! Congratulations


----------



## filip.vrany (Jan 3, 2021)

Nick_M said:


> that is quality content! Congratulations


Thank you! I am absolutely stoked about thoose shots&rides..maybe the music is hard core too much..because not many people seems to enjoy the video..but I just love it..and I am glad there are at least 2 more people who enjoy it too..


----------



## filip.vrany (Jan 3, 2021)

Well, sorry for one more..final one I guess..  But this music..and that cinema..and those sends...? I do not know..just pure darkness..*🥰🥰🥰*
*



*


----------



## oops (May 28, 2005)

WOW .. F'in trip down memory lane .. I rolled a San Andreas about 1997 with a Z1 BAM, had a custom brake mount milled for Hayes as they were the bomb at the time, Sun Mammoth rims, 2.35 Missiles / Kujos .. , 

The an early Santa Cruz Super 8, Boxxer, TiTec Beserker saddle (iirc), Nokian Gozz 2.7 I think, Kujos were still good

DH laps in Summit Co CO, NORBA races in CA, UT, CO .... 

Man I love to find me an old school DH bike, being old and out of shape now, I'd still roll it around Black Rock

Thanks all for bringing up these pics


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

I haven't read all 25 pages...didn't know this thread existed. I'll mention one category of use for old DH and bigger hit MTB's that may have been mentioned already. If one has one of these antiquated, ancient, and useless 26" wheeled bikes from the past just hanging on the wall and not being used...JK obviously...there is a fun application that doesn't break the bank...mid-drive electric motor.

Some of these older frames lend themselves to a straight forward installation of something like a Bafang BBSHD...some do not. While some might cry "heresy", a lot of these rigs are just collecting dust, and it's a better final life for such a bike than ending up at the scrap metal yard...LOL! In a world of the "latest is greatest and the past is last" kind of culture, I can tell you that a long travel, bigger hit frame coupled to one of these motors is whole other kind of fun.

Should it replace pedal-only DH/FR/Enduro rigs?...obviously not. If you have one of these dinosaurs in your stable sitting idle or can pick one up on the cheap, it can be just another arrow in the quiver that is a different kind of fun. I took my old 26" wheeled SC Nomad and converted it, and it has been awesome.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

2001 Straight 8 frame with no shock or floating brake mount.. 8.71lbs... getting it ready for repaint(powder coating)


----------



## lemke (Feb 13, 2015)

A buddy of mine has had this kicking around for years. Slowly rebuilding it, whenever there is absolutely nothing else to do, and for no real reason other than it's a bike. LOL.


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

This is old school now, right?


----------



## Kailas (Jan 26, 2012)

hamtaro said:


> *XS Speed*
> 
> View attachment 948484
> 
> ...


Great looking bike! do you still have it?


----------



## thasingletrackmastah (Nov 15, 2005)

My old Kona








Need to instal a chainguard and a double crown fork would be nice, Marzocchi 888 or something like that.


----------



## Desert Ryder (Aug 27, 2021)

I don't think I added to this thread since I've had my bike since Sept/Aug of 2021.

1997 GT STS DH. Nearly all original except for seatpost and saddle. 
As found 
















Current with stickers removed.


----------

